# The perks of having juice?



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

I know for sure that changing your engine oil is eazy as hell! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

okay it was a dumb topic!


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

seperating a stuck balljoint is great with ya have juice....


----------



## look_what_i_can_do (Oct 5, 2005)

Changin a tire is made easy when ya can stand 3...


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by look_what_i_can_do_@Nov 17 2006, 03:20 PM~6590196
> *Changin a tire is made easy when ya can stand 3...
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

You can impress bitches
You can inspire the youth
Or you can simply hit the switches for yourself when nobodys lookin just for FUN


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

if you have high enough lockup you will have little use for jacks anymore.


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by scooby_@Nov 17 2006, 04:05 PM~6590528
> *You can impress bitches
> You can inspire the youth
> Or you can simply hit the switches for yourself when nobodys lookin just for FUN
> *



yup having fun with the school bus and old drivers makes my day.. :biggrin:


----------



## look_what_i_can_do (Oct 5, 2005)

i love fuckin wit school busses... those lil pricks all ways want me to hit the switch.. i tell em im not the voilent type


----------



## Lac of Respect (Jun 16, 2005)

When everybody else is too scared to go across a low water crossing, I just lock up and ride on thru.


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by red_ghost_@Nov 17 2006, 04:11 PM~6590568
> *if you have high enough lockup you will have little use for jacks anymore.
> *


Easy oil changes too. :biggrin:


----------



## look_what_i_can_do (Oct 5, 2005)

when ur friend gets sick in your car and opens the door to puke, side to side makes a great ejector switch


----------



## Lac of Respect (Jun 16, 2005)

Hit the switch to the side & let the bitch out the ride.  



















I'm a rapper :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Removes panties 50% faster.


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

All the pussy they get you.


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

just knowing you can serve someone without ever having to hit a switch

riding locked up through a parking lot full of people with them all staring waiting on you to hit a switch.....and you do nothing

sliding girls back and forth across the back seat hitting side to side 3 wheels


----------



## look_what_i_can_do (Oct 5, 2005)

FLOSSIN ON PEOPLE WITH BAGS :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## desert_bek (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by look_what_i_can_do_@Nov 19 2006, 01:31 PM~6599083
> *FLOSSIN ON PEOPLE WITH BAGS  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Yeah fucking with them until the run out of air and have to wait for the tanks to fill again HAHAHAHAHA. 

Juice > Bags!!!!!!!


----------



## BurqueRuka (Feb 7, 2006)

never having to worry about speedbumps :biggrin:


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

hearing that zeet zeet :biggrin:


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by desert_bek_@Nov 19 2006, 02:11 PM~6599218
> *Yeah fucking with them until the run out of air and have to wait for the tanks to fill again HAHAHAHAHA.
> 
> Juice > Bags!!!!!!!
> *


I've done this. It's a really good feeling. :biggrin:


----------



## WestcoastFleetwood (Aug 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by desert_bek_@Nov 19 2006, 02:11 PM~6599218
> *Yeah fucking with them until the run out of air and have to wait for the tanks to fill again HAHAHAHAHA.
> 
> Juice > Bags!!!!!!!
> *




HAHAHAHA :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

turning a corner on a mean 3 and having the people on the other side of the road looking at u like a million bucks jus drove by :biggrin:


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 19 2006, 08:17 PM~6600399
> *turning a corner on a mean 3 and having the people on the other side of the road looking at u like a million bucks jus drove by :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## KingsWood (Oct 22, 2004)

havin yo girl ridin you while your hoppin. or droppin the ass down so you can beat it up on the trunk :biggrin:


----------



## EL_PASO (May 23, 2005)

shuting suckers down that think they got a nice car :0


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

Earlier this year, I pulled up next to some fool who had a loud-ass stereo. He probably didn't realize what I had, but i swear he turned his stereo up louder. So.................I hit the ass end up, and for some reason, he turned his stereo down. :biggrin:


----------



## WestcoastFleetwood (Aug 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL_PASO_@Nov 19 2006, 08:11 PM~6601055
> *shuting suckers down that think they got a nice car :0
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Specially them pretty boys in the benzes and beemers...


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

what else is there to do at a stop light?


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by scooby_@Nov 17 2006, 06:05 PM~6590528
> *You can impress bitches
> You can inspire the youth
> Or you can simply hit the switches for yourself when nobodys lookin just for FUN
> *



x2


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 19 2006, 08:17 PM~6600399
> *turning a corner on a mean 3 and having the people on the other side of the road looking at u like a million bucks jus drove by :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 2low2rl (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by desert_bek_@Nov 19 2006, 04:11 PM~6599218
> *Yeah fucking with them until the run out of air and have to wait for the tanks to fill again HAHAHAHAHA.
> 
> Juice > Bags!!!!!!!
> *


hey genius you shoulda spent more time in math. that says bags is greater then juice.


----------



## wizard408SJHL (Oct 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by look_what_i_can_do_@Nov 18 2006, 04:40 PM~6595773
> *when ur friend gets sick in your car and opens the door to puke, side to side makes a great ejector switch
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2low2rl_@Nov 20 2006, 05:37 AM~6603020
> *hey genius you shoulda spent more time in math. that says juice is greater then bags.
> *


thats what hes saying :uh: his statment means that juice is a GREATER product than air. so thus juice is greater than air = "juice > air"

all thow, i clowned on a few juiced rides. they could move all day, but wouldnt matter eyes where already all on me :cheesy:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by look_what_i_can_do_@Nov 17 2006, 05:20 PM~6590196
> *Changin a tire is made easy when ya can stand 3...
> *


Patching holes in tires too!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2low2rl_@Nov 20 2006, 06:37 AM~6603020
> *hey genius you shoulda spent more time in math. that says juice is greater then bags.
> *





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppinlincoln_@Nov 19 2006, 10:22 PM~6601124
> *Earlier this year, I pulled up next to some fool who had a loud-ass stereo. He probably didn't realize what  I had, but i swear he turned his stereo up louder. So.................I hit  the ass end up, and for some reason, he turned his stereo down. :biggrin:
> *


 Same thing pulling up on the "big wheeled" guys......Quite the expression when they are looking down on ya with a smirk at a light only to have ya lift ya shit up on three smirk back and slowly take the corner... ... :0 the look on thier girls face priceless. :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:biggrin: sho u right ray ray! :biggrin:


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2low2rl_@Nov 20 2006, 05:37 AM~6603020
> *hey genius you shoulda spent more time in math. that says juice is greater then bags.
> *


Thats what he meant


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by scooby+Nov 17 2006, 06:05 PM~6590528-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


VERY TRUE!!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Roma_@Nov 20 2006, 10:11 AM~6603935
> *Same thing pulling up on the "big wheeled" guys......Quite the expression when they are looking down on ya with a smirk at a light only to have ya lift ya shit up on three smirk back and slowly take the corner... ... :0  the look on thier girls face priceless. :biggrin:
> *


Yep. This has happened to me too. Some fine girls too.


----------



## robocon (Dec 17, 2004)

i have a bad back so i like to jack up the rear all the way then pump my gas. no bending-no back pain :thumbsup: also good for greasing the zerk fittings on the powerballs.


----------



## hydryan (Feb 11, 2002)

:angry: i hope my prohopper shit comes today


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

i had some chic at a redlight tell me that this orange riced out civic with one lambo door one normal door was better then my car, i hit the switch and locked it up and her fuckin jaw just dropped as i crawled away :roflmao: uffin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kandy Drippa_@Nov 21 2006, 01:58 PM~6611585
> *i had some chic at a redlight tell me that this orange riced out civic with one lambo door one normal door was better then my car, i hit the switch and locked it up and her fuckin jaw just dropped as i crawled away :roflmao:  uffin:
> *


any pics of her jaw? :biggrin:


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

no


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by scooby+Nov 17 2006, 05:05 PM~6590528-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

the look on fools faces with bags when you bumper check while they drag....price less :biggrin:


----------



## look_what_i_can_do (Oct 5, 2005)

One of the best feelings in the world is the feeling you get when u pull up beside some chick and her man and you get them fighting cuz she was staring you down like a fat kid and a bologna truck


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by look_what_i_can_do_@Nov 21 2006, 02:45 PM~6612329
> *One of the best feelings in the world is the feeling you get when u pull up beside some chick and her man and you get them fighting cuz she was staring you down like a fat kid and a bologna truck
> *


 :biggrin: Jealous haters.


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by look_what_i_can_do_@Nov 21 2006, 03:45 PM~6612329
> *One of the best feelings in the world is the feeling you get when u pull up beside some chick and her man and you get them fighting cuz she was staring you down like a fat kid and a bologna truck
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

when ur cruzn down the highway with the azz dragn and the state cops pass by u with that look "i know u got switches" :biggrin:


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by look_what_i_can_do_@Nov 21 2006, 02:45 PM~6612329
> *One of the best feelings in the world is the feeling you get when u pull up beside some chick and her man and you get them fighting cuz she was staring you down like a fat kid and a bologna truck
> *


Yep, I've done this too. She kept looking at my ride, while her man just stayed looking straight ahead. Right before the light turned green, I hit the front up, then back, and them slammed it all down. They took off a little before I did, but I swear she turned around and stayed staring. And, oh yea, she was a cutie.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppinlincoln_@Nov 21 2006, 04:38 PM~6612720
> *Yep, I've done this too. She kept looking at my ride, while her man just stayed looking straight ahead. Right before the light turned green, I hit the front up, then back, and them slammed it all down. They took off a little before I did, but I swear she turned around and stayed staring. And, oh yea, she was a cutie.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by scooby_@Nov 17 2006, 11:05 PM~6590528
> *You can impress bitches
> You can inspire the youth
> Or you can simply hit the switches for yourself when nobodys lookin just for FUN
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

TTT with a side of bump!


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

drop your shit and wash your car/putting gas in your ride is easier with switches just raise to your height...just some advantages of hydros for me anyways..


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gabendacutlass_@Nov 23 2006, 02:21 AM~6622694
> *drop your shit and wash your car/putting gas in your ride is easier with switches  just raise to your height...just some advantages of hydros for me anyways..
> *


yea, i could touch the middle of the roof standing flat footed, with out leaning on the car :biggrin: good times.


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> *putting gas in your ride is easier with switches just raise to your height.*


You're so right! I ALWAYS have trouble putting gas in my daily driver. It's so hard to put gas in without being able to lift the car. :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

ttt


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

I love suprising people riding in the car that hav never experienced a three wheel before, and people on the road too


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Nov 23 2006, 10:50 AM~6624045
> *yea, i could touch the middle of the roof standing flat footed, with out leaning on the car  :biggrin:  good times.
> *


damn man, im still too short for that shit, i cant reach the middle  hahaha


----------



## steamboat (Sep 30, 2002)

(sigh) 10 more months.......


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Nov 23 2006, 08:53 PM~6626757
> *I love suprising people riding in the car that hav never experienced a three wheel before, and people on the road too
> *



i once made a lady jump a curb and run into a tree cause she was watchin me gas-hop in a parkin lot! :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Nov 23 2006, 11:48 PM~6627612
> *i once made a lady jump a curb and run into a tree cause she was watchin me gas-hop in a parkin lot! :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


hahaha at school last year, i just drove on three when i was leaving and there were 3 accidents in the parking lot from people just rolling into the people in front of them :roflmao::roflmao: gotta love having switches in high school :0 if only i could go back :tears:


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

i pulled up next to a big rimmer locked up and he was talkin shit why u got all tha lift and small rims on tha peice and told him i washed em way too much and they shrunk 3wheeled cut em off on 3wheels and left


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EL SPICO MAGNIFICO_@Nov 24 2006, 12:07 AM~6627655
> *i pulled up next to a big rimmer locked up and he was talkin shit why u got all tha lift and small rims on tha peice and told him i washed em way too much and they shrunk 3wheeled cut em off on 3wheels and left
> *


out here in seattle, you got fools who will slap some 22''s on an alright monte carlo or something and think their car's the shit. i had this guy pull up with a 80's monte carlo, a little rust, paint was far from being anything you could even show and then he started acting bad til i hit the switch. :thumbsdown: haha


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by underageimp_@Nov 24 2006, 12:11 AM~6627670
> *out here in seattle, you got fools who will slap some 22''s on an alright monte carlo or something and think their car's the shit.  i had this guy pull up with a 80's monte carlo, a little rust, paint was far from being anything you could even show and then he started acting bad til i hit the switch.  :thumbsdown: haha
> *


had a homie that pulled up to this dude with big rims...the dude automatically tried to show off...opened his door and spun his rims....my homie cocked it up on three, jumped out the car and spun the entire wheel...***** started laughin sayin "yall chicos crazy!"...


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Nov 24 2006, 12:31 AM~6627717
> *had a homie that pulled up to this dude with big rims...the dude automatically tried to show off...opened his door and spun his rims....my homie cocked it up on three, jumped out the car and spun the entire wheel...***** started laughin sayin "yall chicos crazy!"...
> *


hahahaha well most of the time people are probably trippin out cuz im an asian fool rolling a lowlow in a city where damn near every asian has a honda haha but i used to park it up on threes and just wave the hand or foot under the wheel before spinning :biggrin:


----------



## illholla (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by underageimp_@Nov 24 2006, 02:06 AM~6627654
> *hahaha at school last year, i just drove on three when i was leaving and there were 3 accidents in the parking lot from people just rolling into the people in front of them :roflmao::roflmao: gotta love having switches in high school  :0 if only i could go back  :tears:
> *


this is true


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Nov 24 2006, 02:31 AM~6627717
> *had a homie that pulled up to this dude with big rims...the dude automatically tried to show off...opened his door and spun his rims....my homie cocked it up on three, jumped out the car and spun the entire wheel...***** started laughin sayin "yall chicos crazy!"...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by underageimp_@Nov 23 2006, 11:07 PM~6627203
> *damn man, im still too short for that shit, i cant reach the middle  hahaha
> *


mine layed frame, im 5'9-10"


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Nov 24 2006, 11:53 AM~6629290
> *mine layed frame, im 5'9-10"
> *


oh, yeah mine doesnt lay that low and im like...58-59


----------



## look_what_i_can_do (Oct 5, 2005)

me and my homie were cruisin thro this lil country ass town near by, and some guy was parked on the side of the road thinkin he was the shit cuz he had a full size suburban on 20's with rubber band tires and spinners.. " he had the nerve to wait til we pulled up beside him to jump out and spin the spinners".. So we circled the parking lot and came back beside him.. i locked upp on 3, jumped out and spun my whole wheel... then jumped back in and smashed back out...


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by look_what_i_can_do_@Nov 24 2006, 02:56 PM~6629862
> *me and my homie were cruisin thro this lil country ass town near by, and some guy was parked on the side of the road thinkin he was the shit cuz he had a full size suburban on 20's with rubber band tires and spinners.. " he had the nerve to wait til we pulled up beside him to jump out and spin the spinners".. So we circled the parking lot and came back beside him.. i locked upp on 3, jumped out and spun my whole wheel... then jumped back in and smashed back out...
> *


a FULL size suburban!!! no way!


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Nov 21 2006, 03:00 PM~6611978
> *the look on fools faces with bags when you bumper check while they drag....price less :biggrin:
> *


great comparison of apples and oranges :uh:


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Nov 24 2006, 02:01 PM~6629885
> *great comparison of apples and oranges  :uh:
> *


 congratulations...you made a smart remark! :cheesy:


----------



## juiced92tc (Nov 24, 2006)

1. Once you dump it and unplug the ground its parked.

2. The looks you get when you pancake it and those that havent seen juice just stand there like your car is broken....only for you to lift up and roll out.

3. pulling up to a light on a hill and dumping the front so you can see whats up while everyone else is staring at the sky


----------



## hydryan (Feb 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Nov 23 2006, 01:50 PM~6624045
> *yea, i could touch the middle of the roof standing flat footed, with out leaning on the car  :biggrin:  good times.
> *


i can do that with my shit locked all the way up!!! i'm 6'2" an i have long ass arms tho!!


----------



## hydryan (Feb 11, 2002)

Gass Hopping at 75 mph!!!!


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hydryan_@Dec 3 2006, 01:38 AM~6683711
> *Gass Hopping at 75 mph!!!!
> *


x2! :biggrin:


----------



## the.arrival (Sep 13, 2006)

competition set-up : $2,000

fully wrapped frame : $1,500

batteries : $500

the look on a fat bitches face when you drop the side she's sittin' on : priceless


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the.arrival_@Dec 3 2006, 05:49 AM~6683952
> *competition set-up : $2,000
> 
> fully wrapped frame : $1,500
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: now that is priceless.....


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppinlincoln_@Nov 19 2006, 08:22 PM~6601124
> *Earlier this year, I pulled up next to some fool who had a loud-ass stereo. He probably didn't realize what  I had, but i swear he turned his stereo up louder. So.................I hit  the ass end up, and for some reason, he turned his stereo down. :biggrin:
> *


homie u have noooo fukin idea how much that happens to me around here in the toronto area... these ******* will pull up in their shitty japanese ***** cars and rev their shitty engines or turn the tunes all the way up and the juice always puts em in their place :biggrin:


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by robocon_@Nov 21 2006, 12:56 AM~6609202
> *i have a bad back so i like to jack up the rear all the way then pump my gas. no bending-no back pain :thumbsup: also good for greasing the zerk fittings on the powerballs.
> *


i do the same thing with the gas


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF+Nov 23 2006, 11:48 PM~6627612-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


once last summer me n my buddy we're hangin a tight ass 3 around this long sweeping corner and this chinese fucker coming toward us drove up all 4 wheels over the curb and on2 somebodys front lawn and nearly took out a tree


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Nov 18 2006, 11:43 PM~6597344
> *Removes panties 50% faster.
> *


Don't even think I wasn't there, but during my time I never really cared for side to side . Now at my age, I'm asking myself, "Removes panties 50% faster" ? So, hum, how does this work? Any video on how this works? 

Just my luck, I again bult my car for hopping!


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowrider_cutlass_@Dec 3 2006, 10:21 PM~6688660
> *once last summer me n my buddy we're hangin a tight ass 3 around this long sweeping corner and this chinese fucker coming toward us drove up all 4 wheels over the curb and on2 somebodys front lawn and nearly took out a tree
> *


damn homey, you don't like the asians huh?


----------



## turbospirites (Sep 5, 2005)

filling up the gas tank wile it's sitting on 3 wile the other's say damn


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hydryan_@Dec 3 2006, 04:38 AM~6683711
> *Gass Hopping at 75 mph!!!!
> *



BEEN THERE DONE THAT ...HOW BOUT 80 MPH AND YOUR WHEEL PASS YOU UP FROM YOUR AXEL LOCKING UP :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## illholla (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG OL BOB_@Dec 4 2006, 10:54 AM~6690304
> *BEEN THERE DONE THAT ...HOW BOUT 80 MPH AND YOUR WHEEL PASS YOU UP FROM YOUR AXEL LOCKING UP :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

i liked being able to lift it and stick some axle stands under then dump the car :cheesy: no need to jack it up lol


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

The other night I had my Cadillac parked in front of this local bar. My girl noticed that some dumb chick was sitting on my hood smoking a butt. So I walked out, didn't say shit, opened the door, and gave a couple licks. Bitch went flying. :biggrin:


----------



## WestcoastFleetwood (Aug 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Dec 4 2006, 10:53 AM~6690939
> *The other night I had my Cadillac parked in front of this local bar.  My girl noticed that some dumb chick was sitting on my hood smoking a butt.  So I walked out, didn't say shit, opened the door, and gave a couple licks.  Bitch went flying.  :biggrin:
> *




:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Me and the homie were rollin in his bagged Chevy Shilverado and he we pulled up into a parking lot and my homie hit on side down. Next thing you know we see this bitch runnin, not jogging but runnin fast, towards the truck and said "OH" and walked away lookin all confused.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

love seeing the peoples expressions when i 3 in the intersection. my fav one was when there was a lincoln on spokes waiting for the ligth and i just 3 wheeled rigth infront of him when i made that left turn his face expression was you mutha fucker.


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Dec 4 2006, 02:41 PM~6692510
> *love seeing the peoples expressions when i 3 in the intersection. my fav one was when there was a lincoln on spokes waiting for the ligth and i just 3 wheeled rigth infront of him when i made that left turn his face expression was you mutha fucker.
> *



Yep, i've done this too. Except in my case it was a Cutlass. It was clean, with 13's, but, no juice. I understand you gotta start off somewhere, but still, I felt like showing him something. So, I hit my front end up, then raised up the rear corner for a nice 3..... :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

ttt


----------



## hydryan (Feb 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by underageimp_@Dec 4 2006, 02:55 AM~6688842
> *damn homey, you don't like the asians huh?
> *


Its a known fact that those fuckers dont know how to drive in the first place!! what do you expect them to do when they see a car tipping sideways??!! :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppinlincoln_@Dec 4 2006, 03:55 PM~6693053
> *Yep, i've done this too. Except in my case it was a Cutlass. It was clean, with 13's, but, no juice. I understand you gotta start off somewhere, but still, I felt like showing him something. So, I hit my front end up, then raised up the rear corner for a nice 3..... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Oh, heres one when an animal crosses the road in front of you, a flip of the switch you bought that fucker another life! :biggrin:


----------



## look_what_i_can_do (Oct 5, 2005)

I remember once i was on my way to school and i ran out of gas right across the street from the gas station.. i snatched that bitch up in the back and tilted the gas tank just enough to make it across the street.. i still ended up having to push it up to the gas pump but thanks to hydraulics i didnt have to push it out of traffic


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Dec 4 2006, 10:53 AM~6690939
> *The other night I had my Cadillac parked in front of this local bar.  My girl noticed that some dumb chick was sitting on my hood smoking a butt.  So I walked out, didn't say shit, opened the door, and gave a couple licks.  Bitch went flying.  :biggrin:
> *


honestly, people doing shit like that makes me want to guard my car with a shotgun 24/7.... its amazing how many people will actually sit on and lean on your car when they dont even know you or have a fukin clue who u are.... theres been times where i've been eating in a restaurant and watching my car from the window and people putting their hands on it, sitting on it, all types of crazy shit... makes me wana go fuckin INSANE! :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hydryan_@Dec 4 2006, 05:06 PM~6693790
> *Its a known fact that those fuckers dont know how to drive in the first place!! what do you expect them to do when they see a car tipping sideways??!! :biggrin:
> *


i am asian :0


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:0


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowrider_cutlass_@Dec 5 2006, 07:00 PM~6701932
> *honestly, people doing shit like that makes me want to guard my car with a shotgun 24/7.... its amazing how many people will actually sit on and lean on your car when they dont even know you or have a fukin clue who u are.... theres been times where i've been eating in a restaurant and watching my car from the window and people putting their hands on it, sitting on it, all types of crazy shit... makes me wana go fuckin INSANE!
> *


I hear ya. It's been a problem with every car I've owned, and I've literally chased people away. It makes you wonder what goes on when you can't see. :angry:


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Dec 4 2006, 12:53 PM~6690939
> *The other night I had my Cadillac parked in front of this local bar.  My girl noticed that some dumb chick was sitting on my hood smoking a butt.  So I walked out, didn't say shit, opened the door, and gave a couple licks.  Bitch went flying.  :biggrin:
> *



hahahahhaha when Mario had his lincoln his wife was sitting on the hood at a show and he snuck into the car and started bouncing the car. SHe bounced on the hood about three times before falling off. Kinda messed up but it was funny.


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Dec 6 2006, 08:16 AM~6705276
> *I hear ya.  It's been a problem with every car I've owned, and I've literally chased people away.  It makes you wonder what goes on when you can't see.  :angry:
> *



just don't park close to where people hang out like near doors ect or bring a car you don't care about.

I can't stand people leaning on my cars.. esp in jeans because of the metal bottons on some jean pockets


----------



## illholla (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Dec 6 2006, 08:27 AM~6705303
> *hahahahhaha when Mario had his lincoln his wife was sitting on the hood at a show and he snuck into the car and started bouncing the car. SHe bounced on the hood about three times before falling off. Kinda messed up but it was funny.
> *



i caved my hood in doing that on my blazer


----------



## wizard408SJHL (Oct 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Dec 6 2006, 06:29 AM~6705306
> *just don't park close to where people hang out like near doors ect or bring a car you don't care about.
> 
> I can't stand people leaning on my cars.. esp in jeans because of the metal bottons on some jean pockets
> *


that don't work I have park 3 miles away from everybody and when I come back there's always a fucker park next to me WHY WHYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wizard408SJHL_@Dec 6 2006, 10:06 AM~6706744
> *that don't work  I have park 3 miles away from everybody and when I come back there's always a fucker park next to me  WHY WHYYYYYYYYYYY
> *


haha i hate that shit, ill purposely park in the middle of the lot away from everyone else and then someone will park right next to my car :angry:


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

damn yall gave me lotta ideas when i get mine juiced ....thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

bump


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wizard408SJHL_@Dec 6 2006, 11:06 AM~6706744
> *that don't work  I have park 3 miles away from everybody and when I come back there's always a fucker park next to me  WHY WHYYYYYYYYYYY
> *



Shit ya. They want to touch shit all the time. Fucer tore my white walls up in the wally-mart parking lot.. And my ass was all the way out in isle z-29..  


I like doing this at shows....











Having a blown accume is great somwetimes.. :biggrin:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Dec 6 2006, 06:29 AM~6705306
> *just don't park close to where people hang out like near doors ect or bring a car you don't care about.
> 
> I can't stand people leaning on my cars.. esp in jeans because of the metal bottons on some jean pockets
> *


I almost always park far away in parking lots. Unfortunately, I almost never own a car I don't care about.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## BigWorm1979 (Aug 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Swangin63WhilePoppinTrunk_@Nov 19 2006, 10:57 PM~6600966
> *havin yo girl ridin you while your hoppin. or droppin the ass down so you can beat it up on the trunk :biggrin:
> *


Damn, Thats a good idea


----------



## M.I.C. (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2low2rl_@Nov 20 2006, 06:37 AM~6603020
> *hey genius you shoulda spent more time in math. that says bags is greater then juice.
> *


no..not at all..haha


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

PULLING UP TO AN INTERSECTION LOCKED UP AND THE CHICK DRIVING RIGHT NEXT TO YOU IS LOOKING AT YOUR CAR NOT PAYING ATTENTION AT THE STOP LIGHT AND REAMS INTO PASSING TRAFFIC ...LOL...........ITS PHUK'ED UP ,BUT IT WAS FUNNIER THAT [email protected]#!


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wizard408SJHL+Dec 6 2006, 02:06 PM~6706744-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





The only thing worse than that is when I go somwhere and eat in daily car at a fastfood place I park in odd spots and there is always the asshole that decides to park right next to to me and eat.. can't stand that


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Aug 19 2007, 06:24 PM~8587988
> *The only thing worse than that is when I go somwhere and eat in daily car at a fastfood place I park in odd spots and there is always the asshole that decides to park right next to to me and eat..  can't stand that
> *


I think that has alot to do with thinking patterns. Like when you have books on a shelf, you put them all together and not scattered all over the shelf. And people tend to do that with everything, cause we're so used to that 'routine'.

:yessad:

And now, back to the thread :cheesy:


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

everybody should own something juiced.its great


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Nov 24 2006, 12:31 AM~6627717
> *had a homie that pulled up to this dude with big rims...the dude automatically tried to show off...opened his door and spun his rims....my homie cocked it up on three, jumped out the car and spun the entire wheel...***** started laughin sayin "yall chicos crazy!"...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## d.j.Lowlife (Mar 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Aug 19 2007, 11:32 AM~8588733
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


fuck the rim spinnin I can spin the whole fuckn tire
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Aug 19 2007, 02:32 PM~8588733
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



x2


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

here is a new one for you guys. my neighbor was having a garage sale next door, so me and my 2yr old boy were gonna go get some doughnut early in the morning. i opened my garage and saw some old people parked in front of my driveway. i had the low parked nose out in the garage, so we pulled out and lock up the front and scared the shit out of the old people. that look was priceless!!!
oh my car was a daily single piston pump 10 battery car, so the lock up was about 10 - 15 inches off the ground 1 lick. :biggrin:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Aug 20 2007, 02:20 PM~8596590
> *here is a new one for you guys. my neighbor was having a garage sale next door, so me and my 2yr old boy were gonna go get some doughnut early in the morning. i opened my garage and saw some old people parked in front of my driveway. i had the low parked nose out in the garage, so we pulled out and lock up the front and scared the shit out of the old people. that look was priceless!!!
> oh my car was a daily single piston pump 10 battery car, so the lock up was about 10 - 15 inches off the ground 1 lick. :biggrin:
> *


My car doesn't lock up like that, but I've done that too to freak people out. Another thing I've done in traffic when people try to cut into my lane, I'll dump the side of the car that faces them. They'll swerve back into their lane REAL QUICK!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Aug 20 2007, 01:24 PM~8596636
> *My car doesn't lock up like that, but I've done that too to freak people out.  Another thing I've done in traffic when people try to cut into my lane, I'll dump the side of the car that faces them.  They'll swerve back into their lane REAL QUICK!
> *




that shit would be funny, it would make it look like you swerved! :biggrin:


----------



## AZLincolnFan (Mar 17, 2006)

I love throwing 3's at intersections. A couple weeks ago i was waiting at a light, then i got the green arrow and hit a mean ass three on a left turn!!! It was a perfect three, scrapin bumper and that shit stood up. The bitch in the left hand turn lane next to the lane i was turning into had my 100 spokes right up in here face. The chicks jaw just completely fuckin dropped and she looked like she was gonna piss her pants cuz it about scared the shit outta her!1 :biggrin:  love every second of shit like that


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AZLincolnFan_@Aug 20 2007, 09:48 PM~8601008
> *I love throwing 3's at intersections. A couple weeks ago i was waiting at a light, then i got the green arrow and hit a mean ass three on a left turn!!! It was a perfect three, scrapin bumper and that shit stood up. The bitch in the left hand turn lane next to the lane i was turning into had my 100 spokes right up in here face. The chicks jaw just completely fuckin dropped and she looked like she was gonna piss her pants cuz it about scared the shit outta her!1 :biggrin:    love every second of shit like that
> *




:thumbsup:


----------



## Sexykuta (May 11, 2005)

iswear the first day i got my juice i ltterly hit a three at every intersection.. i needed a new tire after 4 days...

i still hit threes so much, its an addiction


----------



## cd blazin (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by look_what_i_can_do_@Nov 17 2006, 04:20 PM~6590196
> *Changin a tire is made easy when ya can stand 3...
> *


And driving home with a flat front tire, have done it a few times. I broke all the front wheel studs and my front wheel rolled away,put the car on three and drove it home missing a wheel, got a lot of looks :biggrin:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

another good one is seeing a ex girlfriend who was with you before you had a juiced ride. their jaws drop quick when you stand 3 at the light. its even better if their current boyfriend is in the car with them


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Aug 22 2007, 12:21 PM~8615630
> *another good one is seeing a ex girlfriend who was with you before you had a juiced ride. their jaws drop quick when you stand 3 at the light. its even better if their current boyfriend is in the car with them
> *




that is always funny :biggrin:


----------



## Pepper (Jul 20, 2006)

Woodward Dream Cruise....its the best place for a lowrider. Its a car show/cruise through numerous cities along the first US highway in mighigan (woodward). mostely hot rods and muscles cars.......but when the crowd sees the car with juice they loose thier minds....they forget all about the hot rods and muscles cars! its great to steal the show!!!!!! 

oh yeh and stop light pimpin on the regular is great! :biggrin:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pepper_@Aug 22 2007, 02:31 PM~8616151
> *Woodward Dream Cruise....its the best place for a lowrider.  Its a car show/cruise through numerous cities along the first US highway in mighigan (woodward).  mostely hot rods and muscles cars.......but when the crowd sees the car with juice they loose thier minds....they forget all about the hot rods and muscles cars!  its great to steal the show!!!!!!
> 
> oh yeh and stop light pimpin on the regular is great! :biggrin:
> *


HAHA...There's a local hot rod show where very few lowriders attend. People gather at the entrance to the lot and watch all the cars coming in. I was in a long line of hot rods entering, but when I came up to the speed bumps I lifted the car up and people were going nuts. :tongue:


----------



## LoudGuitars (Feb 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by look_what_i_can_do_@Nov 18 2006, 07:40 PM~6595773
> *when ur friend gets sick in your car and opens the door to puke, side to side makes a great ejector switch
> *


HELLS YESS

happen to my friend phil in the car, coming back from eating. hes like stop the car, stop the carrrrrrr, pplllleeeaaasssssseeeee ssssstttttooopppp ttthhheee ccaaarrrr

as soon as i stop he hops out and just like a bucket of water being throwned on the payment, it all came out :biggrin: i was laughing my ass off, and of course, hes like man thats not funny


----------



## 29775 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowrider_cutlass_@Dec 5 2006, 07:00 PM~6701932
> *honestly, people doing shit like that makes me want to guard my car with a shotgun 24/7.... its amazing how many people will actually sit on and lean on your car when they dont even know you or have a fukin clue who u are.... theres been times where i've been eating in a restaurant and watching my car from the window and people putting their hands on it, sitting on it, all types of crazy shit... makes me wana go fuckin INSANE! :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *



make a crazy alarm system and when u see it flip it on.. or make a soundtrack of shooting guns and use that as your alarm...


----------



## 29775 (Jun 19, 2007)

by far one of the best forum post... very interesting stories... cant wait to get my switches on my paris... go to some rice car show and show it off... especially in montreal since we got like maybe 10 lowriders in all


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by abas_abas_@Aug 22 2007, 03:54 PM~8617929
> *by far one of the best forum post... very interesting stories... cant wait to get my switches on my paris... go to some rice car show and show it off... especially in montreal since we got like maybe 10 lowriders in all
> *


Are you fucking serious??? Have you gone out lately??? :uh: :roflmao:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 22 2007, 04:58 PM~8617966
> *Are you fucking serious??? Have you gone out lately??? :uh:  :roflmao:
> *




:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by abas_abas_@Aug 22 2007, 03:54 PM~8617929
> *by far one of the best forum post... very interesting stories... cant wait to get my switches on my paris... go to some rice car show and show it off... especially in montreal since we got like maybe 10 lowriders in all
> *


theres much more in montreal that here. I thought you guys had a lot up there!


----------



## 29775 (Jun 19, 2007)

from what i know we got two lowrider clubs... luxurious and unusuals... and there aren't many mechanics don't know about hydros.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by abas_abas_@Aug 22 2007, 04:04 PM~8618020
> *from what i know we got two lowrider clubs... luxurious and unusuals... and there aren't many mechanics don't know about hydros.
> *


there are 2 big clubs but a shit load of independant riders in Montreal and the Grand Montreal Area...There are about 30-40 lowriders old school and new school...That number keeps on increasing every year too...  In our club alone we got 17 rides rolling or getting done...


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 22 2007, 06:19 PM~8618139
> *there are 2 big clubs but a shit load of independant riders in Montreal and the Grand Montreal Area...There are about 30-40 lowriders old school and new school...That number keeps on increasing every year too...
> *


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

The preppy chics at the red light say "Your old car with little wheels is gay"

but when you flick a couple switches and your gas hoppin 50" with a 16" lockup its hard for them not to wanna chase you back down and ask for a ride.


----------



## AZLincolnFan (Mar 17, 2006)

> *The preppy chics at the red light say "Your old car with little wheels is gay"
> 
> but when you flick a couple switches and your gas hoppin 50" with a 16" lockup its hard for them not to wanna chase you back down and ask for a ride.*



hahaha Owned!!


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Aug 28 2007, 08:10 PM~8663579
> *The preppy chics at the red light say "Your old car with little wheels is gay"
> 
> but when you flick a couple switches and your gas hoppin 50" with a 16" lockup its hard for them not to wanna chase you back down and ask for a ride.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Aug 28 2007, 07:10 PM~8663579
> *The preppy chics at the red light say "Your old car with little wheels is gay"
> 
> but when you flick a couple switches and your gas hoppin 50" with a 16" lockup its hard for them not to wanna chase you back down and ask for a ride.
> *






F dem bisshes :uh:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by supreme_@Aug 29 2007, 07:41 AM~8667422
> *F dem bisshes :uh:
> *


thats what happens when they see you hit them switches :cheesy:


----------



## Ox-Roxs (Mar 9, 2006)

The look on little kids faces,, when there crossing the street and u give them a little hop....



when My 3 yr old looks around for the Cops before hit the switch.... To show off for my homies little girl....


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ox-Roxs_@Aug 29 2007, 12:02 PM~8668874
> *The look on little kids faces,, when there crossing the street and u give them a little hop....
> when My 3 yr old looks around  for the Cops  before hit the switch.... To show off for my homies little girl....
> *




SSSSSWWWWWWWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEETTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

I like to drop all four coners about 30 yards from the train tracks. Gives me an excuse to raise all four as I approach it. :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ox-Roxs_@Aug 29 2007, 10:02 AM~8668874
> *The look on little kids faces,, when there crossing the street and u give them a little hop....
> when My 3 yr old looks around  for the Cops  before hit the switch.... To show off for my homies little girl....
> *


I have 5 look outs at lights. Nice to turn a 3 out the school lot for their freinds / teachers/ and all those nice looking mifs in there stock soccer mobiles.. :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by scooby_@Nov 17 2006, 05:05 PM~6590528
> *You can impress bitches
> You can inspire the youth
> Or you can simply hit the switches for yourself when nobodys lookin just for FUN
> *


CHICKS DIG IT! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:   :worship: :werd: :nicoderm: :yes: uffin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Aug, 02:45 PM~8670491
> *I like to drop all four coners about 30 yards from the train tracks. Gives me an excuse to raise all four as I approach it.  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *




Me too, I'll drop it on the street and then have to raise it up when I pull into the driveway :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 29775 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowrider_cutlass_@Dec 3 2006, 11:14 PM~6688609
> *
> 
> homie u have noooo fukin idea how much that happens to me around here in the toronto area... these ******* will pull up in their shitty japanese ***** cars and rev their shitty engines or turn the tunes all the way up and the juice always puts em in their place :biggrin:
> *


same here in montreal... kids with some hondas with 19s and their sound system... or some kid who takes daddys benz and things his all dat... when they dont even know how to check the engine oil... i can wait till i get my hydros up and running... low life 4 life


----------



## 29775 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Aug 19 2007, 09:28 AM~8588014
> *I think that has alot to do with thinking patterns. Like when you have books on a shelf, you put them all together and not scattered all over the shelf. And people tend to do that with everything, cause we're so used to that 'routine'.
> 
> :yessad:
> ...


i think its because they want to make other people think that they know this guy w/ the lowrider... and so by parking next to u they want to look good cuz they know they are no match to u...


----------



## Paul K (Sep 24, 2005)

getting in and outa fucked up driveways :biggrin: going up tap tap


----------



## rudogg760 (Dec 7, 2006)

hahahahhaha when Mario had his lincoln his wife was sitting on the hood at a show and he snuck into the car and started bouncing the car. SHe bounced on the hood about three times before falling off. Kinda messed up but it was funny. 

i did that shit with some fine hyna. put a dent in the hood on the monte.


----------



## rudogg760 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Dec 4 2006, 02:41 PM~6692510
> *love seeing the peoples expressions when i 3 in the intersection. my fav one was when there was a lincoln on spokes waiting for the ligth and i just 3 wheeled rigth infront of him when i made that left turn his face expression was you mutha fucker.
> *



lol did this to a lincoln also. :cheesy: but he got mad. and now i heard he went and got a setup from prohopper to serve me :uh: i do it as a wutup to other riders. but some get there panochas hurt n shit.


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

i was three wheeling across the corner and some old guy was standing by his drive way and as i pass by he yells "YOU FOOL!!!"it cracked me up, i hate it when people driving twards start waving there hands up and down wanting you to hop it.


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Sep 6 2007, 03:39 PM~8732391
> * i hate it when people driving twards start waving there hands up and down wanting you to hop it.
> *


especially when it's those "wannabe gangsta kids"


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rudogg760_@Sep 6 2007, 03:25 PM~8732279
> *lol did this to a lincoln also.  :cheesy:  but he got mad. and now i heard he went and got a setup from prohopper to serve me :uh:  i do it as a wutup to other riders. but some get there panochas hurt n shit.
> *


i love doing that to those stock cars with wires... i rode locked up beside a regal with wires at a red light, as soon as that light turned green, i popped it up on 3 around the corner and stayed on 3 for about half a block the dumped it.. took the attention away from him and he looked pissed off.. it was funny :biggrin:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

MAN THE BEST PERK OF HAVING JUICE IS U CAN GIVE IT UP TO THE STUPID FUCKS RIDDIN AROUND IN THE DUNKS :biggrin:


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

im just getting it for no reason


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@Sep 6 2007, 09:53 PM~8734365
> *especially when it's those "wannabe gangsta kids"
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: true true


----------



## Sexykuta (May 11, 2005)

i love going to the cibc drive through and drop my passenger side, so i dont have to reach over! same with tim hortons drive through,

i love locking it up when its raining hardcore, 4x4 mode. 

love when chinese ppl pull out their cams and record me like they never seen a car move like my car!


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rudogg760_@Sep 6 2007, 03:25 PM~8732279
> *lol did this to a lincoln also.  :cheesy:  but he got mad. and now i heard he went and got a setup from prohopper to serve me :uh:  i do it as a wutup to other riders. but some get there panochas hurt n shit.
> *


i do the same with other riders like a "friendly, i got you fucker" but i chased this dude down that was bagged, we both hit on each other but i fallowed him in this parking lot, as he was backing his truck in i locked up the ass and was HOPPING in front of him! he wouldn't even look up at me. needless to say he never hit on me again!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

this stacked mom at a car show wanted to sit in my car to feel the hydros while her little son watched, hell yeah i let her in back and made them jugs swang. Had a good crowd of guys come round, I dont even think she knew what was the big deal, fuk we did :thumbsup: :0


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

this stacked mom at a car show wanted to sit in my car to feel the hydros while her little son watched, hell yeah i let her in back and made them jugs swang. Had a good crowd of guys come round, I dont even think she knew what was the big deal, fuk we did :thumbsup: :0


----------



## 1980caddy (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Jan 2 2008, 12:07 PM~9587759
> *i do the same with other riders like a "friendly, i got you fucker" but i chased this dude down that was bagged, we both hit  on each other but i fallowed him in this parking lot, as he was backing his truck in i locked up the ass and was HOPPING in front of him! he wouldn't even look up at me. needless to say he never hit on me again!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## TrinityGarden (May 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the.arrival_@Dec 3 2006, 06:49 AM~6683952
> *competition set-up : $2,000
> 
> fully wrapped frame : $1,500
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TrinityGarden (May 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Yogi_@Dec 7 2006, 12:17 AM~6711957
> *damn yall gave me lotta ideas when i get mine juiced ....thanks :thumbsup:
> *


lol same here


----------



## hard2get (May 9, 2007)

I love pullin up at a red light next to some *** with big rims. I wait till we make eye contact then I hit it on em. Its even better when they got their girl sittin shotgun and she gets all geeked up and the fool gets salty :thumbsup:


----------



## slammedstrat01 (Feb 9, 2007)

im rollin on bags but im out all the time i just love when a school bus comes around or like a soccer mom van full of like 1 big family just hit it at the light they go nuts i cant wait to get my car with juice this summer


----------



## *New Movement Md* (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2low2rl_@Nov 20 2006, 04:37 AM~6603020
> *hey genius you shoulda spent more time in math. that says bags is greater then juice.
> *



OH SHIT....Hes right... :biggrin:


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slammedstrat01_@Jan 3 2008, 02:38 AM~9594878
> *im rollin on bags but im out all the time  i just love when a school bus comes around or like a soccer mom van full of like 1 big family just hit it at the light they go nuts  i cant wait to get my car with juice this summer
> *


 :scrutinize: one day you are going to pull up on the wrong. soccer mom mobile and get clowned on air dogggg.. :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jan 4 2008, 08:31 AM~9604252
> *:scrutinize:  one day you are going to pull up on the wrong. soccer mom mobile and get clowned on air dogggg.. :biggrin:
> *



I take it your wife is a soccer mom and shes got juice :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDevilleDTS_@Jan 2 2008, 05:52 PM~9589306
> *this stacked mom at a car show wanted to sit in my car to feel the hydros while her little son watched,  hell yeah i let her in back and made them jugs swang.  Had a good crowd of guys come round, I dont even think she knew what was the big deal, fuk we did :thumbsup:  :0
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: shell catch on one day :biggrin:


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by supreme_@Jan 4 2008, 08:33 AM~9604634
> *I take it your wife is a soccer mom and shes got juice :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: No juice for her. She works full time. I'm the stay at home.. So the dailey driver has to be cool.. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 01lowlow (Mar 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Jan 2 2008, 12:07 PM~9587759
> *i do the same with other riders like a "friendly, i got you fucker" but i chased this dude down that was bagged, we both hit  on each other but i fallowed him in this parking lot, as he was backing his truck in i locked up the ass and was HOPPING in front of him! he wouldn't even look up at me. needless to say he never hit on me again!!! :biggrin:
> *


Some fool in a Silverado with big rims and bags kept on hitting the air on me and some homies from da club dat live up da street from me. First to times he hit it on me my car was parked out in front of my pad and I was workin on my shit so I couldn't hit back. He picks up dis lil kid from da elementary school dats a block away from my pad. Finally one day I was coming down da road to my pad and 2 streets ahead where I had to make a left turn to pull into my street I see da nose of his truck slammed waiting for his kid. I waited till he saw me coming and he starts hittin switches like crazy. I locked up da rear and gave him a lil hopping action and he stopped his switch hittin. I wasn't done with that fool though. As i came up to my street I turned to da right slightly then back left to give him a nice big long 3 wheel right in front of him. He had this pisted off look in his eyes. Dat happened a few months ago. He's never hit on me ever since. Oh and I almost forgot, his hyna was sittin shotgun smiling at me from start to finish :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:. Fine ass chic too


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

Try this one: Drive to some fancy restaraunt. Find the valet. Drop the fucker as soon as he reaches to open your door....


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

I LOVE TO LOCK IT UP AN BUST A CHICANO U TURN IN A TIGHT ASS SPOT :thumbsup:


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

PULLING UP NEXT TO A BENZ AND THEY LOOK AT ME LIKE MY CAR IS WORTH MORE THAN HIS HA HA AHH HA :roflmao: :roflmao: :machinegun: :tears: :worship: :biggrin:


----------



## hard2get (May 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@Jan 5 2008, 03:49 AM~9612313
> *I LOVE TO LOCK IT UP AN BUST A CHICANO U TURN IN A TIGHT ASS SPOT :thumbsup:
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## TrinityGarden (May 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Jan 5 2008, 02:23 AM~9612157
> *Try this one: Drive to some fancy restaraunt. Find the valet. Drop the fucker as soon as he reaches to open your door....
> *


lol


----------



## zc_delacruz (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@Jan 5 2008, 01:49 AM~9612313
> *I LOVE TO LOCK IT UP AN BUST A CHICANO U TURN IN A TIGHT ASS SPOT :thumbsup:
> *


 
CHICANO U TURN!! :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: shitz tight


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

I couldnt fit a jack under my car without them :biggrin:

Also I love the way old people look at my car at a light kinda like the rember cars like that back in the days. The I give it a lil zzzp zzzp and them mouth drop. :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

I was at the gas station and had one side dumped as i went to go pay.. i looked outside and seem some old guy looking under my car all confused like what the fucks wrong with it.. he was looking underneath for about 5 mins before he walked away and shook his head.. it was pretty funny at the time :cheesy:


----------



## BLVD Kreeper (Jan 11, 2007)

:roflmao:


----------



## trefive (Feb 8, 2004)

Gotta love pulling through a drive through....


----------



## zc_delacruz (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by trefive_@Jan 5 2008, 03:16 PM~9615039
> *Gotta love pulling through a drive through....
> *



:cheesy: :cheesy: I did that when I first got the juice put on my old 63 me and my homie were up all night finishing it up and went and got some breakfast in da morning at McDonald's started hopping in the drive through :biggrin: I never seen a lady with a more dumb founded look on her face in my life :roflmao:


----------



## 01lowlow (Mar 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@Jan 5 2008, 01:49 AM~9612313
> *I LOVE TO LOCK IT UP AN BUST A CHICANO U TURN IN A TIGHT ASS SPOT :thumbsup:
> *


PURO CHICANO U TURN ESE!!!


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

col-madres man im getting my 2 pumps soon i already got the racks built i cant wait till i start to clown some gente in my gramas roadmaster


----------



## hard2get (May 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@Jan 5 2008, 02:38 PM~9614326
> *I was at the gas station and had one side dumped as i went to go pay.. i looked outside and seem some old guy looking under my car all confused like what the fucks wrong with it.. he was looking underneath for about 5 mins before he walked away and shook his head.. it was pretty funny at the time :cheesy:
> *


Same thing happened to me at work. I parked my ride dumped on one side and this dude that was coming in when I was leaving was like "hey man, I think you got a flat tire" :uh:


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

I was out deer hunting a few weeks ago & I parked my Navi off to the side of the road.... Well,,, Since there was snow - I didnt notice that my pass side was on the edge of the small drainage ditch that was there........

When I was done ,, My pass rear wheel slid in & then the front pass side went down -- I got hung up on the frame...............

I didnt expect to be using my hydros in the winter so , I has things disconnected ......... As soon as I got things working , I ran some power to the motor & I lifted the navi up the rest of the way...

I was able to clear the frame & drive in 4wd about 100 feet until i could pull out of the drainage................


True story


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Jan 5 2008, 04:23 AM~9612157
> *Try this one: Drive to some fancy restaraunt. Find the valet. Drop the fucker as soon as he reaches to open your door....
> *


x2

And I don't remember if I mentioned this in this thread or another, but NJ is one of only like 2 states where it's actually illegal to pump your own gas. Of course, I hate when people touch my cars, so I get to the pump and the dude is reaching for the license plate to get to the cap and I start bouncing the ass end all over the place til they give up. :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jan 7 2008, 11:35 AM~9629610
> *x2
> 
> And I don't remember if I mentioned this in this thread or another, but NJ is one of only like 2 states where it's actually illegal to pump your own gas.  Of course, I hate when people touch my cars, so I get to the pump and the dude is reaching for the license plate to get to the cap and I start bouncing the ass end all over the place til they give up.  :cheesy:
> *



illegal?????? thats stupid, well unless the gas is the same price as in other states :biggrin:


----------



## AZLincolnFan (Mar 17, 2006)

> *And I don't remember if I mentioned this in this thread or another, but NJ is one of only like 2 states where it's actually illegal to pump your own gas. Of course, I hate when people touch my cars, so I get to the pump and the dude is reaching for the license plate to get to the cap and I start bouncing the ass end all over the place til they give up. cheesy.gif*



i drove up to Oregon for a week to visit my uncle and as soon as i got up there and went to pump gas i found out it was illegal and i couldn't pump it. They had to do it...

I should be happy that the fuckers have to do all the work but i was pissed, i would have rather just pumped my own gas!! :angry:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

Yup, NJ and OR are the only 2 states where it's actually illegal to pump your own gas. :nono:

But NJ does have the cheapest gas in the country. It's $2.95 for 87 by me now. :uh: That's "cheap."


----------



## RegalLimited82 (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jan 7 2008, 01:22 PM~9631509
> *Yup, NJ and OR are the only 2 states where it's actually illegal to pump your own gas. :nono:
> 
> But NJ does have the cheapest gas in the country.  It's $2.95 for 87 by me now. :uh:  That's "cheap."
> *


Gas under $3 I forgot about that shit, seems like so long ago.


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

we're stil hanign around the 3$ mark here, changes 25 cents every day though, i cant imagine having someone pump my gas for me, that seems like a luxury or old timey or something,lol, i guess they think too many people wont pay or is it because of terrorism somehow?


----------



## t-spat (Feb 21, 2007)

crusin around toronto one night, pulled up to the stop light, the 2 girls in the car next to me asks, hey lowrider wanna give me a ride with a smile on there face, damn hot too

gotta love juiced


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2low2rl_@Nov 20 2006, 03:37 AM~6603020
> *hey genius you shoulda spent more time in math. that says bags is greater then juice.
> *


The genius is right, the arrow always points to the smallest number.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by L-BOOGIE_@Jan 7 2008, 10:35 PM~9634740
> *The genius is right, the arrow always points to the smallest number.
> *


 :0


----------



## HiLoHyDrOs (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by enough_talkin_@Nov 19 2006, 10:57 AM~6598597
> *
> 
> riding locked up through a parking lot full of people with them all staring waiting on you to hit a switch.....and you do nothing
> ...




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


or when they give you the international hand movement for hitting switches " waving the arm up and down" and you dont do nothing or you tell them the batts are dead cause you dont want to waste your Batts on some dumb fuck who's with his girl who thinks its just SO COOL


----------



## AZLincolnFan (Mar 17, 2006)

> *roflmao.gif roflmao.gif roflmao.gif roflmao.gif roflmao.gif
> 
> 
> or when they give you the international hand movement for hitting switches " waving the arm up and down" and you dont do nothing or you tell them the batts are dead cause you dont want to waste your Batts on some dumb fuck who's with his girl who thinks its just SO COOL*


LOL when that happens i like to give my front switch a click flick down to dump a little just to let em know its there. :biggrin:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AZLincolnFan_@Mar 13 2008, 11:40 AM~10159014
> *LOL when that happens i like to give my front switch a click flick down to dump a little  just to let em know its there.  :biggrin:
> *


x2

Or when people would yell "hit a switch," I would hit the power window switch UP. :tongue:


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Mar 13 2008, 01:05 PM~10159141
> *x2
> 
> Or when people would yell "hit a switch," I would hit the power window switch UP. :tongue:
> *


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trefive_@Jan 5 2008, 03:16 PM~9615039
> *Gotta love pulling through a drive through....
> *


THAT'S MY FAVORITE THEN I PULL UP TO THE WINDOW DOING SIDE TO SIDE :biggrin:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Yogi_@Mar 13 2008, 12:25 PM~10159234
> *THAT'S MY FAVORITE THEN I PULL UP TO THE WINDOW DOING SIDE TO SIDE  :biggrin:
> *


Just make sure you don't do it when they're trying to hand you your food, cuz some fool will spill that super sized order all over your car. :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

back from march :biggrin:


----------



## Layin Accord (Aug 10, 2008)

I learned a new perk for mysef yesterday... I was sitting at a red light in the middle lane of a 3 lane road, heading west. There was a truck that with a bunch of shit in the bed IE. trash, bags and boxes. This truck turned left from heading north and what do ya know... A bunch of shit fell out when it turned into my lane ahead. (Never Fails in AZ.) 

So I didn't want to wait for the other two lanes to let me in to get around it, the biggest thing in my way was a box of Huggies diapers. I am not going to lie... I had some doubt weather I could clear it, I went for it anyway and locked up the accord and cleared all the shit!!! The sad thing is... There was a newer Nissan Altima behind me and because I just locked it up and drove over it, she could not see it until it was too late, she hit everything in the road and pretty much stopped that lane from moving.

So that is a perk of having juice in your ride! (GoGo Gadet over debris in the road)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by scooby_@Nov 17 2006, 04:05 PM~6590528
> *You can impress bitches
> You can inspire the youth
> Or you can simply hit the switches for yourself when nobodys lookin just for FUN
> *


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Layin Accord_@Apr 4 2009, 02:30 PM~13483156
> *I learned a new perk for mysef yesterday... I was sitting at a red light in the middle lane of a 3 lane road, heading west. There was a truck that with a bunch of shit in the bed IE. trash, bags and boxes. This truck turned left from heading north and what do ya know... A bunch of shit fell out when it turned into my lane ahead. (Never Fails in AZ.)
> 
> So I didn't want to wait for the other two lanes to let me in to get around it, the biggest thing in my way was a box of Huggies diapers. I am not going to lie... I had some doubt weather I could clear it, I went for it anyway and locked up the accord and cleared all the shit!!! The sad thing is... There was a newer Nissan Altima behind me and because I just locked it up and drove over it, she could not see it until it was too late, she hit everything in the road and pretty much stopped that lane from moving.
> ...


:roflmao: thats fuckin awsome


----------



## 29775 (Jun 19, 2007)

havin people askin you where you got the rims or how much it cost to get a setup like that...


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

i remember clownin a hummer with bags he ran out of air while i kept hittin the switch look on his face was priceless :biggrin:


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

THEY MAKE ME FEEL ALL WARM AND TINGLEY ON THE INSIDE :biggrin: FUCK WHAT EVERYONE ELSE THINKS :0


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

pullin outta my work(work at a casino) and tippin up on a clean 3 then just layin the ass out as i pass the police station next door


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

taking the wifes sister cruising with us and hiiting the switch while watching her tits bounce up and down :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Apr 5 2009, 12:30 AM~13486628
> *taking the sister inlaw cruising with us annd hiiting the switch watching her tits bounce up and down :biggrin:
> *


pics or it didnt happen. :biggrin:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 5 2009, 12:34 AM~13486646
> *pics or it didnt happen. :biggrin:
> *


next time  :biggrin:


----------



## blacksmith (Feb 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 2low2rl_@Nov 20 2006, 03:37 AM~6603020
> *hey genius you shoulda spent more time in math. that says bags is greater then juice.
> *


 you from the eastside of the state cuz!! the alligator eats the greater fool. U SHOULD HAVE SPENT MORE TIME IN MATH!!! DONT POINT A MUFUCKA OUT UNLESS U KNOW WHAT THE FUCK U SAYIN


----------



## blacksmith (Feb 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Layin Accord_@Apr 4 2009, 11:30 AM~13483156
> *(GoGo Gadet over debris in the road)
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 29775 (Jun 19, 2007)

the best feeling is when u drive somewhere with lots of reflective glass... the reflection i see is like what gangster said from majestic "real close to sex"


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Apr 5 2009, 12:35 AM~13486651
> *next time   :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

I WAS DRUNK ON NEW YEARS, THERE WAS A CHECK POINT AHEAD, I LIFTED AND DROVE OVER THE MEDIAN, AND MISSED A DUI......


----------



## B_BORGERDING (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Apr 5 2009, 04:14 PM~13489922
> *I WAS DRUNK ON NEW YEARS, THERE WAS A CHECK POINT AHEAD, I LIFTED AND DROVE OVER THE MEDIAN, AND MISSED A DUI......
> *


Wowzers..........


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Apr 5 2009, 06:14 PM~13489922
> *I WAS DRUNK ON NEW YEARS, THERE WAS A CHECK POINT AHEAD, I LIFTED AND DROVE OVER THE MEDIAN, AND MISSED A DUI......
> *


why didn't you just hop over the check point???????? :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1979mc_@Apr 5 2009, 07:28 PM~13490323
> *why didn't you just hop over the check point???????? :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## illholla (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Apr 5 2009, 02:30 AM~13486628
> *taking the wifes sister cruising with us and hiiting the switch while watching her tits bounce up and down :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

CHICKS DIG THA SWITCH! F.B.S.S. BEFORE HITTIN THE BED!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

takin my brothers girl cruisin with me and her tellin him he lost when we get back,they love the bounce.. bounce dem titties


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

I once had a CD player with a bad roller and had to dump the rear and lift the front to eject the CDs :dunno:


----------



## BLVD Kreeper (Jan 11, 2007)

ALOT of chicks dig it


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

:nicoderm:  :around: :rofl: uffin:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by look_what_i_can_do_@Nov 19 2006, 01:31 PM~6599083
> *FLOSSIN ON PEOPLE WITH BAGS  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by look_what_i_can_do_@Nov 21 2006, 02:45 PM~6612329
> *One of the best feelings in the world is the feeling you get when u pull up beside some chick and her man and you get them fighting cuz she was staring you down like a fat kid and a bologna truck
> *


 :rofl: :yes:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Nov 23 2006, 08:53 PM~6626757
> *I love suprising people riding in the car that hav never experienced a three wheel before, and people on the road too
> *


I swear my little nephew just about shit his pants the first time i busted out a three with him in the car the look on his face was priceless :0 :0


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowrider_cutlass_@Dec 3 2006, 11:14 PM~6688609
> *
> 
> homie u have noooo fukin idea how much that happens to me around here in the toronto area... these ******* will pull up in their shitty japanese ***** cars and rev their shitty engines or turn the tunes all the way up and the juice always puts em in their place :biggrin:
> *


Same thing in Winnipeg Homie not to many low riders and alot of ricers always good times servin those fools :biggrin:


----------



## thefashionspotmn (Feb 15, 2007)

Makes them Hoochies WET.... :biggrin:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Dec 4 2006, 10:53 AM~6690939
> *The other night I had my Cadillac parked in front of this local bar.  My girl noticed that some dumb chick was sitting on my hood smoking a butt.  So I walked out, didn't say shit, opened the door, and gave a couple licks.  Bitch went flying.  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Layin Accord+Apr 4 2009, 02:30 PM~13483156-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All the damn time... :uh:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Apr 7 2009, 08:33 AM~13504642
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


True story. :yes:


----------



## CAPRICE2LOW (Jun 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Apr 7 2009, 07:24 AM~13504603
> *I swear my little nephew just about shit his pants the first time i busted out a three with him in the car the look on his face was priceless :0  :0
> *


i did that shit to my mother this weekend and she thought i had started to roll over


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad+Apr 7 2009, 06:44 AM~13504707-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats funny man :biggrin: I love bustin out three's with no warning made my Homie spill his drink once funny as hell :biggrin:


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

switches gets you bitches and bags gets you **** lol


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE2LOW_@Apr 7 2009, 07:46 AM~13504717
> *i did that shit to my mother this weekend and she thought i had started to roll over
> *



did the same shit with my girls friend in the car..she was sitting window seat and i hit the 3 wheel in my 73 monte carlo and she screams and just about shit and pissed herself...fucking church girl lol


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Apr 5 2009, 12:30 AM~13486628
> *taking the wifes sister cruising with us and hiiting the switch while watching her tits bounce up and down :biggrin:
> *



fuck pics we want video footage lol


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE2LOW_@Apr 7 2009, 07:46 AM~13504717
> *i did that shit to my mother this weekend and she thought i had started to roll over
> *


hahaha a 35" driver side 3 wheel always scares an unsuspecting passenger.


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)




----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Apr 8 2009, 12:08 PM~13518439
> *hahaha a 35" driver side 3 wheel always scares an unsuspecting passenger.
> *


----------



## joelsoto2005 (Nov 13, 2008)

jack it up and drive over traffic? hehe minicooper tripped the f**k out


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

when u come out a store and theres sum1 taken pics of ur car or a fine ass chick always wantn to take a ride in ur car...
or hopping down the road and clowing ppl parkd up in a parking lot


----------



## Low_roller187 (Jun 1, 2007)

perks of having juice not listening to "bags are for ****" any more that shit hurts my feelings  lol cant wait to juice it


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Low_roller187_@Apr 19 2009, 11:30 PM~13627576
> *perks of having juice not listening to "bags are for ****" any more that shit hurts my feelings  lol  cant wait to juice it
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Apr 19 2009, 11:32 PM~13627599
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Apr 8 2009, 02:08 PM~13518439
> *hahaha a 35" driver side 3 wheel always scares an unsuspecting passenger.
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Apr 7 2009, 02:07 PM~13506856
> *switches gets you bitches and bags gets you **** lol
> *


thats funny :biggrin:


----------



## Low_roller187 (Jun 1, 2007)

i may have bags but at least my cars clean and lays low thats gotta count for sumthing right?


----------



## team we be strokin (May 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Low_roller187_@Apr 20 2009, 02:24 PM~13631422
> *i may have bags but at least my cars clean and lays low thats gotta count for sumthing right?
> *


BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Low_roller187_@Apr 19 2009, 11:30 PM~13627576
> *perks of having juice not listening to "bags are for ****" any more that shit hurts my feelings  lol  cant wait to juice it
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

id have to say the number one perk is having your ride sitting out on the street or outside a gas station parked dumped  ppl around starin at it you walk out tryin to be fuckin silently cool like shaft and shit lol and just give that eye like yeah it gets me from a to b. :biggrin: start her up put it zipppppp zippppppppppp drop in drive and pull off :0 and the number 1 question how much does that cost :uh:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## JuicedBenz (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Apr 20 2009, 02:27 PM~13633218
> *id have to say the number one perk is having your ride sitting out on the street or outside a gas station parked dumped    ppl around starin at it you walk out tryin to be fuckin silently cool like shaft and shit lol and just give that eye like yeah it gets me from a to b. :biggrin:  start her up put it zipppppp zippppppppppp drop in drive and pull off  :0  and the number 1 question how much does that cost  :uh:
> *


The best is at shows when I see people going over to my trunk and saying, "Wow! Look at that nitrous setup!" :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Low_roller187 (Jun 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by team we be strokin_@Apr 20 2009, 12:59 PM~13631697
> *BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!
> *



could be worse could have a baged car AND live in ohio that wud realy suck


----------



## drgn4dr (Jan 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Apr 20 2009, 03:27 PM~13633218
> *id have to say the number one perk is having your ride sitting out on the street or outside a gas station parked dumped    ppl around starin at it you walk out tryin to be fuckin silently cool like shaft and shit lol and just give that eye like yeah it gets me from a to b. :biggrin:  start her up put it zipppppp zippppppppppp drop in drive and pull off  :0  and the number 1 question how much does that cost  :uh:
> *


x100000000000 especially "how much does that cost?"


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drgn4dr_@Apr 21 2009, 03:22 AM~13639581
> *x100000000000 especially "how much does that cost?"
> *


X what you said :biggrin:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Apr 20 2009, 05:27 PM~13633218
> *id have to say the number one perk is having your ride sitting out on the street or outside a gas station parked dumped    ppl around starin at it you walk out tryin to be fuckin silently cool like shaft and shit lol and just give that eye like yeah it gets me from a to b. :biggrin:  start her up put it zipppppp zippppppppppp drop in drive and pull off  :0  and the number 1 question how much does that cost  :uh:
> *


I always get the "how much does it cost?" :uh: I usually reply, "How much do you want to spend?" or "How much does it cost to build an engine?" :uh: The sky's the limit!!!


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by t-spat_@Jan 7 2008, 05:00 PM~9632190
> *crusin around toronto one night, pulled up to the stop light, the 2 girls in the car next to me asks, hey lowrider wanna give me a ride with a smile on there face, damn hot too
> 
> gotta love juiced
> *


I was in toronto last week. didn't see a single lowrider. But damn, some of those indian girls in brampton, fuckin' a they're hot.


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by red_ghost_@Apr 21 2009, 06:28 AM~13640362
> *I was in toronto last week.  didn't see a single lowrider.  But damn, some of those indian girls in brampton, fuckin' a they're hot.
> *



:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by red_ghost_@Apr 21 2009, 08:28 AM~13640362
> *I was in toronto last week.  didn't see a single lowrider.  But damn, some of those indian girls in brampton, fuckin' a they're hot.
> *


 :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: damn u were in the wrong part of toronto


lots of lowriders in toronto... but we get hit with winter really bad over here, so most of the cars are just now coming out and most of em arent even out at all yet....


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowrider_cutlass_@Apr 21 2009, 01:38 PM~13643517
> *:barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  damn u were in the wrong part of toronto
> lots of lowriders in toronto... but we get hit with winter really bad over here, so most of the cars are just now coming out and most of em arent even out at all yet....
> *


we don't have indian girls here. it was something different to look at. lol


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Apr 20 2009, 03:27 PM~13633218
> *id have to say the number one perk is having your ride sitting out on the street or outside a gas station parked dumped    ppl around starin at it you walk out tryin to be fuckin silently cool like shaft and shit lol and just give that eye like yeah it gets me from a to b. :biggrin:  start her up put it zipppppp zippppppppppp drop in drive and pull off  :0  and the number 1 question how much does that cost  :uh:
> *


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JuicedBenz_@Apr 20 2009, 11:01 PM~13639080
> *The best is at shows when I see people going over to my trunk and saying, "Wow! Look at that nitrous setup!"  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


:twak: :twak:
I had one old timer ask me why i converted my caddy to electric :0


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Apr 21 2009, 02:53 PM~13645005
> *:twak:  :twak:
> I had one old timer ask me why i converted my caddy to electric :0
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Apr 21 2009, 04:53 PM~13645005
> *:twak:  :twak:
> I had one old timer ask me why i converted my caddy to electric :0
> *


:yes: Sometimes I joke with people and tell them it's a hybrid. :rofl:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Apr 21 2009, 03:10 PM~13645222
> *:yes:  Sometimes I joke with people and tell them it's a hybrid. :rofl:
> *




That's some funny shit :biggrin: I'll try that next time


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

or maybe its a new concept vehicle


----------



## drgn4dr (Jan 26, 2008)

some old guys asked me what i got in the trunk and i told them farm equipment. they gave me a weird look like i was crazy till i popped the trunk....i think they nutted over it..


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Apr 21 2009, 04:53 PM~13645005
> *:twak:  :twak:
> I had one old timer ask me why i converted my caddy to electric :0
> *


ive gotten that before with my 5th :uh:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by drgn4dr_@Apr 21 2009, 03:36 PM~13645559
> *some old guys asked me what i got in the trunk and i told them farm equipment. they gave me a weird look like i was crazy till i popped the trunk....i think they nutted over it..
> *



i opened my trunk and this old guy said why all the speakers :roflmao:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by drgn4dr_@Apr 21 2009, 03:36 PM~13645559
> *some old guys asked me what i got in the trunk and i told them farm equipment. they gave me a weird look like i was crazy till i popped the trunk....i think they nutted over it..
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Apr 21 2009, 03:45 PM~13645664
> *i opened my trunk and this old guy said why all the speakers  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


Nice set-up Homie


----------



## TD Hydros (Jun 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by scooby_@Nov 17 2006, 07:05 PM~6590528
> *
> Or you can simply hit the switches for yourself when nobodys lookin just for FUN
> *


    EARLY MORNING ON WAY TO WORK
OR LATE NIGHT COMING FROM THE PARTY OR GIRL'S CRIB WHILE LISTENING TO ICE CUBE IT WAS A GOOD DAY...


----------



## TD Hydros (Jun 29, 2006)

I USUALLY JUMP IN THE RIDE TO CLEAR MY HEAD AND JUST CRUISE...
BASICLY A STRESS RELEIVER :biggrin:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TD Hydros+Apr 21 2009, 03:51 PM~13645759-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TD Hydros_@Apr 21 2009, 03:53 PM~13645780
> *I USUALLY JUMP IN THE RIDE TO CLEAR MY HEAD AND JUST CRUISE...
> BASICLY A STRESS RELEIVER :biggrin:
> *



:yessad: unfortuantly


----------



## TD Hydros (Jun 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204+Apr 21 2009, 06:55 PM~13645801-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im glad that many feel the same way i do...
i sold my car last summer this year my wife having a baby.... and i told her i need an other low low in my life to keep me busy keep sanity balance and in check...
keep me busy and when she trip just hop in the ride and cruise... 
little did u know i ended up with a new project now all i hear is i dont have time for her hahahaha


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

so lets start a cons of juice list;

you tell people its not air, its fluid, and they act like youre the stupid one

people think it break down more often than a motor problem,or flat tire occurs

people think you spent $20,000 on a $2000 investment

People always want you to hop it no matter what ("My batteries are dead" lol)

people think its stupid that you dont have jumper cables running to the trunk in case your crank batt goes bad.

well i guess it turns out there are no cons to juice other than having to hear the comments of dumb people you run into..


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Apr 21 2009, 04:24 PM~13646117
> *so lets start a cons of juice list;
> 
> you tell people its not air, its fluid, and they act like youre the stupid one
> ...


I tell them TITS or twentys if you want to see it HOP!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Apr 21 2009, 04:24 PM~13646117
> *so lets start a cons of juice list;
> 
> you tell people its not air, its fluid, and they act like youre the stupid one
> ...


so true when a my hopper is in front of ppl that really dont know anything about juice their ready to give me their house, wife, and their right hand for me to sell to them.what those ppl dont realize is that these arent just cars to us their kids and what we have to show for our hard work and hard earned money and struggle. i walked to work through 2 winters went through 3 girlfriends because i dumped every cent into her.ppl dont see the struggle they only see the car.


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@Jan 5 2008, 12:49 AM~9612313
> *I LOVE TO LOCK IT UP AN BUST A CHICANO U TURN IN A TIGHT ASS SPOT :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TD Hydros_@Apr 21 2009, 04:20 PM~13646087
> *im glad that many feel the same way i do...
> i sold my car last summer this year my wife having a baby.... and i told her i need an other low low in my life to keep me busy keep sanity balance and in check...
> keep me busy and when she trip just hop in the ride and cruise...
> ...


It's the one thing for me that can take my mind off everything


----------



## 29775 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TD Hydros_@Apr 21 2009, 06:53 PM~13645780
> *I USUALLY JUMP IN THE RIDE TO CLEAR MY HEAD AND JUST CRUISE...
> BASICLY A STRESS RELEIVER :biggrin:
> *


until something goes wrong...


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by abas_abas_@Apr 21 2009, 07:04 PM~13646507
> *until something goes wrong...
> *


ditto, thats always a bitch


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by abas_abas_@Apr 21 2009, 05:04 PM~13646507
> *until something goes wrong...
> *


I think i have just about as much fun fixing my ride as i do rollin it  Get a couple Homies over have a BBQ some drinks and make a day of it


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin: :420: :yes:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Apr 21 2009, 06:24 PM~13646117
> *so lets start a cons of juice list;
> 
> you tell people its not air, its fluid, and they act like youre the stupid one
> ...


My car is NOT a hopper. I'll bounce it around a little bit, but don't expect any back bumper action just because you saw it on TV. :uh:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Apr 22 2009, 01:07 PM~13656595
> *I think i have just about as much fun fixing my ride as i do rollin it   Get a couple Homies over have a BBQ some drinks and make a day of it
> *


----------



## BLVD Kreeper (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Apr 21 2009, 05:24 PM~13646117
> *so lets start a cons of juice list;
> 
> you tell people its not air, its fluid, and they act like youre the stupid one
> ...





especially when half ur stuff is used  :tears: used chinas,used pumps, used hoses,used batteries


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)

so that you can say: "switches for the bitches"

thats my favorite part. :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@Apr 23 2009, 03:27 PM~13668247
> *so that you can say: "switches for the bitches"
> 
> thats my favorite part.  :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


better then "bags for the ****"


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@Apr 23 2009, 01:27 PM~13668247
> *so that you can say: "switches for the bitches"
> 
> thats my favorite part.  :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)




----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Apr 23 2009, 03:17 PM~13669789
> *better then "bags for the ****"
> *





> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Apr 23 2009, 03:25 PM~13669865
> *:uh:
> *


 :nono: not like that...

hitting switches on bitches is what i ment. :cheesy:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

Hitting switches 'n getting bitches


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Apr 21 2009, 04:30 PM~13646182
> *I tell them TITS or twentys if you want to see it HOP!!!!! :biggrin:
> *



Im assuming you talkin about women...................... :scrutinize:


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HiLoHyDrOs_@Mar 13 2008, 05:49 AM~10157770
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> or when they give you the international hand movement for hitting switches " waving the arm up and down" and you dont do nothing or you tell them the batts are dead cause you dont want to waste your Batts on some dumb fuck who's with his girl who thinks its just SO COOL
> *


Ive lost count...................too many times this happened to me.


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@Apr 26 2009, 04:09 PM~13694827
> *:nono: not like that...
> 
> hitting switches on bitches is what i ment.  :cheesy:
> *


O :cheesy:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppinlincoln_@Apr 26 2009, 06:32 PM~13696045
> *Im assuming you talkin about women...................... :scrutinize:
> *


you know it mayne :biggrin: but i'm married so i'll take any titty action i can get


----------



## Impslap (Mar 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Apr 27 2009, 02:12 PM~13705148
> *you know it mayne :biggrin: but i'm married so i'll take any titty action i can get
> *


"Ain't no such thing as free titties."


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EPTXCarlover_@Apr 27 2009, 03:14 PM~13705845
> *"Ain't no such thing as free titties."
> *



free titties :cheesy: where :cheesy:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EPTXCarlover_@Apr 27 2009, 03:14 PM~13705845
> *"Ain't no such thing as free titties."
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@Apr 26 2009, 06:09 PM~13694827
> *:nono: not like that...
> 
> hitting switches on bitches is what i ment.  :cheesy:
> *


that work :roflmao:


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by I.C. Joker_@Apr 28 2009, 12:44 AM~13712786
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## spike90fleetwood (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by abas_abas_@Apr 5 2009, 04:03 PM~13489857
> *the best feeling is when u drive somewhere with lots of reflective glass... the reflection i see is like what gangster said from majestic "real close to sex"
> *


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

ttt


----------



## joe nuts (Apr 6, 2007)

when they put a boot on your ride and you just hit 3 and ride home :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by joe nuts_@Apr 30 2009, 05:59 PM~13747321
> *when they put a boot on your ride and you just hit 3 and ride home  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by joe nuts_@Apr 30 2009, 07:59 PM~13747321
> *when they put a boot on your ride and you just hit 3 and ride home  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

When your Making your appearance to a show on 3 all eyes on you. :biggrin:


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

when my fwd baby caddy gets a 1st place trophy and this other fool from the barrio's big body on bags gets 2nd.


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Yogi_@Apr 30 2009, 10:40 PM~13751063
> *When your Making your appearance to a show on 3 all eyes on you. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Yogi_@Apr 30 2009, 10:40 PM~13751063
> *When your Making your appearance to a show on 3 all eyes on you. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Apr 21 2009, 03:45 PM~13645664
> *i opened my trunk and this old guy said why all the speakers  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


when i opened my homies trunk today this guy asked me "is that for the stereo" :roflmao:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@May 10 2009, 01:05 AM~13841506
> *when i opened my homies trunk today this guy asked me "is that for the stereo"  :roflmao:
> *


 :twak: :twak:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@May 10 2009, 01:05 AM~13841506
> *when i opened my homies trunk today this guy asked me "is that for the stereo"  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by red_ghost_@May 1 2009, 06:59 AM~13752813
> *when my fwd baby caddy gets a 1st place trophy and this other fool from the barrio's big body on bags gets 2nd.
> *


Sweet


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

sittin and a red light yesterday and I see the ups driver lookin at my car so a bang the front up in one hit and he all most fell out the truck :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetwood94 (Mar 24, 2008)

Im stationed at Altus AirForce Base in Oklahoma. I'd come through the front gate in my fleetwood on the base and dump the front n rear. Pull up to the gate gaurd, hand him my ID, he'd scan it and say ridin low today huh Hunter, so I snatch my ID back from him and lock the rear and lunch the front off the ground! Just the look on the gate gaurds faces is priceless! I'd park at the gas station on base and had the back slammed and the front locked and I can't even tell you how many people would just look in aww. Any time I'd have to get gas off base I had to open my trunk to get to the gas cap since I had a fifth wheel and the cap was behind the liscense plate, people would just crowd around and ask a million questions, good shit!!! Puts a smile on peoples faces!


----------



## yaboirimp (Sep 5, 2008)

the love of the lockup. women and people just dont know wat to expect. the 3 wheel is what they go wild on. 

just hittin em and the noise of the pumps when u lift the ride. the people love it.


----------



## gramma (Jul 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@May 11 2009, 09:34 AM~13852870
> *Sweet
> *


SHAME


----------



## 01lowlow (Mar 25, 2007)

Pullin up to a wannabe baller in a beamer, benz etc... Hittin the switch and watching his lady stare with that naughty smile on her face... That shit never fails I love it :biggrin: 

 _*!!!ALL EYEZ ON ME!!!*_


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 01lowlow_@May 12 2009, 04:43 PM~13866667
> *Pullin up to a wannabe baller in a beamer, benz etc... Hittin the switch and watching his lady stare with that naughty smile on her face... That shit never fails I love it :biggrin:
> 
> !!!ALL EYEZ ON ME!!!
> *


i see you sig says mustang lowrider? any pics anywhere, jus askn bc ive never seen one with hydros


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 01lowlow (Mar 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@May 12 2009, 05:09 PM~13866906
> *i see you sig says mustang lowrider? any pics anywhere, jus askn bc ive never seen one with hydros
> *


I made a topic about unusual style lowriders in which I posted pics of it up but cant seem to find it so here's a few pics I took about a year or so ago.... Looks a lil different now but can't let no one see it till I'm done with it :biggrin: 










































In these pics I had 14z 72 spoke standards but right now I have 13z 100 spoke reversed, actually looks a lot better with the reversed ones on... Molded & chromed the lower A-Arms and I'm working on putting in G-Body spindles and upper A-Arms which I'm also gunna mold and chrome probably.... Way I'm setting it up it should top off roughly about 3 to 4 inches higher in the front :biggrin:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Psycho631_@May 11 2009, 05:19 PM~13855645
> *sittin and a red light yesterday and I see the ups driver lookin at my car so a bang the front up in one hit and he all most fell out the truck :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood94_@May 11 2009, 07:48 PM~13857091
> *Im stationed at Altus AirForce Base in Oklahoma. I'd come through the front gate in my fleetwood on the base and dump the front n rear. Pull up to the gate gaurd, hand him my ID, he'd scan it and say ridin low today huh Hunter, so I snatch my ID back from him and lock the rear and lunch the front off the ground! Just the look on the gate gaurds faces is priceless! I'd park at the gas station on base and had the back slammed and the front locked and I can't even tell you how many people would just look in aww. Any time I'd have to get gas off base I had to open my trunk to get to the gas cap since I had a fifth wheel and the cap was behind the liscense plate, people would just crowd around and ask a million questions, good shit!!! Puts a smile on peoples faces!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 01lowlow+May 12 2009, 04:43 PM~13866667-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 01lowlow_@May 13 2009, 03:50 PM~13875234
> *I made a topic about unusual style lowriders in which I posted pics of it up but cant seem to find it so here's a few pics I took about a year or so ago.... Looks a lil different now but can't let no one see it till I'm done with it :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


badass :thumbsup: 
you should post it up in the lowrider mustang thread


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 01lowlow_@May 13 2009, 01:50 PM~13875234
> *I made a topic about unusual style lowriders in which I posted pics of it up but cant seem to find it so here's a few pics I took about a year or so ago.... Looks a lil different now but can't let no one see it till I'm done with it :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


DAM! It looks clean!!! i dont even like mustangs but i think thats bc i never seen one spokes and hydros :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: good luck on the re-build


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 58wag (Jan 27, 2008)

i brought my fleetwood home yesterday, with the ass dropped, and the front lifted, and on my neighbors faces i could see then thinking. "there goes our property value". :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

i can put the lady in the front seat on my lap and get some without doing a thing, just keep hitting a switch................ :biggrin:


----------



## supersporting88 (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 58wag_@May 16 2009, 11:20 PM~13909015
> *i brought my fleetwood home yesterday, with the ass dropped, and the front lifted, and on my neighbors faces i could see then thinking. "there goes our property value". :biggrin:
> *



HAHAHAHA, my neighbors haven't seen my car yet.


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 58wag_@May 16 2009, 09:20 PM~13909015
> *i brought my fleetwood home yesterday, with the ass dropped, and the front lifted, and on my neighbors faces i could see then thinking. "there goes our property value". :biggrin:
> *


My neighbors are like :0 :0 when i roll out they don't know what to think :biggrin:


----------



## mtdawg (Mar 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by underageimp_@Dec 6 2006, 03:01 PM~6707947
> *haha i hate that shit, ill purposely park in the middle of the lot away from everyone else and then someone will park right next to my car :angry:
> *


yeah and there are always stalls open all around you and that one asshole parks next to you..........annoying as hell no doubt


----------



## mtdawg (Mar 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Pepper_@Aug 22 2007, 12:31 PM~8616151
> *Woodward Dream Cruise....its the best place for a lowrider.  Its a car show/cruise through numerous cities along the first US highway in mighigan (woodward).  mostely hot rods and muscles cars.......but when the crowd sees the car with juice they loose thier minds....they forget all about the hot rods and muscles cars!  its great to steal the show!!!!!!
> 
> oh yeh and stop light pimpin on the regular is great! :biggrin:
> *


lol i hear that. here in montana there's usually 2 "big" shows here in town. my boi has his full size chevy bagged and when he hits the switches, the crowd just stops and stares. (mostly hot rods and classics at these shows). i told him wait til i get juice in my 64 then we'll see who steals the show. :rofl:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mtdawg_@May 17 2009, 03:02 PM~13913153
> *lol i hear that.  here in montana there's usually 2 "big" shows here in town.  my boi has his full size chevy bagged and when he hits the switches, the crowd just stops and stares.  (mostly hot rods and classics at these shows).  i told him wait til i get juice in my 64 then we'll see who steals the show.  :rofl:
> *


----------



## 01lowlow (Mar 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mtdawg_@May 17 2009, 03:02 PM~13913153
> *lol i hear that.  here in montana there's usually 2 "big" shows here in town.  my boi has his full size chevy bagged and when he hits the switches, the crowd just stops and stares.  (mostly hot rods and classics at these shows).  i told him wait til i get juice in my 64 then we'll see who steals the show.  :rofl:
> *


yea itz kinda hard not to stare when it sounds like someone just had a blow out :buttkick:


----------



## budgetblueoval (Dec 25, 2006)

it cool


----------



## CoupeDeville (Jan 26, 2008)

best feeling in the world when you clown on somebody with bags and them just looking at you thinking to themself "my ride can't do that" :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Apr 21 2009, 04:32 PM~13646205
> *so true when a my hopper is in front of ppl that really dont know anything about juice their ready to give me their house, wife, and their right hand for me to sell to them.what those ppl dont realize is that these arent just cars to us their kids and what we have to show for our hard work and hard earned money and struggle. i walked to work through 2 winters went through 3 girlfriends because i dumped every cent into her.ppl dont see the struggle they only see the car.
> *


DAMN IF SOME ONE WANTED TO GIVE ME A HOUSE FOR MY LOW ID HUG THEM WHILE I SIGN THE DEED LOL :biggrin:


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Apr 21 2009, 02:53 PM~13645005
> *:twak:  :twak:
> I had one old timer ask me why i converted my caddy to electric :0
> *



He ha ha ha ha. I heard that before. Dude was like wow such a old car to turn into one of them hybrid car EH? I was like r u serious? Than he says them hoses from them tanks wow that must be for when u run out of power and need gas for the other part of the engine. Like he had it all figured out when my car was lifted all around. I than dumped a side and scared the shit out of him. He jumped back I finished filling up. Than when I left the store 3 wheeled out and hopped the front a bit dudes jaw dropped and I call that a good day


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal_@May 20 2009, 02:32 AM~13943023
> *He ha ha ha ha. I heard that before. Dude was like wow such a old car to turn into one of them hybrid car EH? I was like r u serious?  Than he says them hoses from them tanks wow that must be for when u run out of power and need gas for the other part of the engine. Like he had it all figured out when my car was lifted all around. I than dumped a side and scared the shit out of him. He jumped back I finished filling up. Than when I left the store 3 wheeled out and hopped the front a bit dudes jaw dropped and I call that a good day
> *


:yes:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

LOL...That reminds me of a time when a bunch of us went to a Cadillac car show. Twig parks next to this brand new XLR, and dumps his car out. The guy was freaking out..."You're on the ground! You're on the ground!!!" Everybody was like "yeah so?" :uh: They guy got in his car and moved it like 6' away from Twig's car. :roflmao: :uh:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@May 20 2009, 06:03 AM~13944291
> *LOL...That reminds me of a time when a bunch of us went to a Cadillac car show.  Twig parks next to this brand new XLR, and dumps his car out.  The guy was freaking out..."You're on the ground!  You're on the ground!!!"  Everybody was like "yeah so?" :uh:  They guy got in his car and moved it like 6' away from Twig's car. :roflmao: :uh:
> *



:rant: WTF YOUR ON THE FUKKIN GROUUNDD :biggrin: thats priceless i can picture that


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 58wag_@May 16 2009, 09:20 PM~13909015
> *i brought my fleetwood home yesterday, with the ass dropped, and the front lifted, and on my neighbors faces i could see then thinking. "there goes our property value". :biggrin:
> *


So yesterday some people come by to look at the house next door which is a foreclosure. Yeah My property value is SHIT right now. Anyways. The wife is a good lookin chick and I was prepping my car one last time before it goes to paint batteries fully charged I am in the drver seat and lock the ass end up and then snap the front about a foot off the ground the woman looked with a smile the husband and the sales guy look at me like WTF. They spend a total of 30 seconds in the house and leave while the wife just grins as I lay it back on its belly. Doubt they will be buying the house.. LMAO Moral of the story never judge a book by the cover. Peoples thought seeing me wrenching on the ride.... FUCKIN MEXICAN LOWLIFE WITH HIS BOUNCY CAR. It was the coolest scaring people from buy the house when I want to buy it... :biggrin: :biggrin:  ...


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDeville_@May 19 2009, 08:58 AM~13932546
> *best feeling in the world when you clown on somebody with bags and them just looking at you thinking to themself "my ride can't do that" :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal_@May 19 2009, 11:32 PM~13943023
> *He ha ha ha ha. I heard that before. Dude was like wow such a old car to turn into one of them hybrid car EH? I was like r u serious?  Than he says them hoses from them tanks wow that must be for when u run out of power and need gas for the other part of the engine. Like he had it all figured out when my car was lifted all around. I than dumped a side and scared the shit out of him. He jumped back I finished filling up. Than when I left the store 3 wheeled out and hopped the front a bit dudes jaw dropped and I call that a good day
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@May 20 2009, 06:03 AM~13944291
> *LOL...That reminds me of a time when a bunch of us went to a Cadillac car show.  Twig parks next to this brand new XLR, and dumps his car out.  The guy was freaking out..."You're on the ground!  You're on the ground!!!"  Everybody was like "yeah so?" :uh:  They guy got in his car and moved it like 6' away from Twig's car. :roflmao: :uh:
> *


:biggrin: That happend to my Homie at the toy run show he started hopping and the guy next to him got in his car and moved :biggrin: good way to get more space


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by alexg1200_@May 20 2009, 07:22 AM~13944759
> *So yesterday some people come by to look at the house next door which is a foreclosure. Yeah My property value is SHIT right now. Anyways. The wife is a good lookin chick and I was prepping my car one last time before it goes to paint batteries fully charged I am in  the drver seat and lock the ass end up and then snap the front about a foot off the ground the woman looked with a smile the husband and the sales guy look at me like WTF. They spend a total of 30 seconds in the house and leave while the wife just grins as I lay it back on its belly. Doubt they will be buying the house.. LMAO Moral of the story never judge a book by the cover. Peoples thought seeing me wrenching on the ride.... FUCKIN MEXICAN LOWLIFE WITH HIS BOUNCY CAR. It was the coolest scaring people from buy the house when I want to buy it... :biggrin:  :biggrin:   ...
> *


Sounds like you could of bagged the ol'lady :biggrin:


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scooby_@Nov 17 2006, 04:05 PM~6590528
> *You can impress bitches
> You can inspire the youth
> Or you can simply hit the switches for yourself when nobodys lookin just for FUN
> *


I agree on all three :biggrin:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

all time classic perks for having juice....i was being followed by my local MODESTO POLICE DEPARTMENT.....before he could pull me over i turned onto a residental street that always floods during winter cuz no one figures out that sweeping up the leaves will stop it lol....so his dump ass followed me into the residental and i seen the water i just lifted the front and the rear of the car with him a few car lengths behind me....he turned on his lights and i drove right on thru the flooded street and since my car was sitting higher off the ground i was able to keep on going...the cops car however stalled cuz of the water and was stuck like chuck....lol


----------



## 01lowlow (Mar 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@May 27 2009, 10:00 PM~14021330
> *all time classic perks for having juice....i was being followed by my local MODESTO POLICE DEPARTMENT.....before he could pull me over i turned onto a residental street that always floods during winter cuz no one figures out that sweeping up the leaves will stop it lol....so his dump ass followed me into the residental and i seen the water i just lifted the front and the rear of the car with him a few car lengths behind me....he turned on his lights and i drove right on thru the flooded street and since my car was sitting higher off the ground i was able to keep on going...the cops car however stalled cuz of the water and was stuck like chuck....lol
> *


:roflmao: damn i dunno if it has anything 2 do with the hatred i have towards da fuckin cops but this has gotta be one of da best stories ive heard so far!!!


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 01lowlow_@May 27 2009, 11:38 PM~14021756
> *:roflmao: damn i dunno if it has anything 2 do with the hatred i have towards da fuckin cops but this has gotta be one of da best stories ive heard so far!!!
> *



the water level came up to the bottom of the door..i hope the inside got wet too


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@May 28 2009, 12:00 AM~14021330
> *all time classic perks for having juice....i was being followed by my local MODESTO POLICE DEPARTMENT.....before he could pull me over i turned onto a residental street that always floods during winter cuz no one figures out that sweeping up the leaves will stop it lol....so his dump ass followed me into the residental and i seen the water i just lifted the front and the rear of the car with him a few car lengths behind me....he turned on his lights and i drove right on thru the flooded street and since my car was sitting higher off the ground i was able to keep on going...the cops car however stalled cuz of the water and was stuck like chuck....lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@May 28 2009, 01:00 AM~14021330
> *all time classic perks for having juice....i was being followed by my local MODESTO POLICE DEPARTMENT.....before he could pull me over i turned onto a residental street that always floods during winter cuz no one figures out that sweeping up the leaves will stop it lol....so his dump ass followed me into the residental and i seen the water i just lifted the front and the rear of the car with him a few car lengths behind me....he turned on his lights and i drove right on thru the flooded street and since my car was sitting higher off the ground i was able to keep on going...the cops car however stalled cuz of the water and was stuck like chuck....lol
> *


 :h5:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

good story kingfish :h5:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@May 27 2009, 10:00 PM~14021330
> *all time classic perks for having juice....i was being followed by my local MODESTO POLICE DEPARTMENT.....before he could pull me over i turned onto a residental street that always floods during winter cuz no one figures out that sweeping up the leaves will stop it lol....so his dump ass followed me into the residental and i seen the water i just lifted the front and the rear of the car with him a few car lengths behind me....he turned on his lights and i drove right on thru the flooded street and since my car was sitting higher off the ground i was able to keep on going...the cops car however stalled cuz of the water and was stuck like chuck....lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@May 27 2009, 10:00 PM~14021330
> *all time classic perks for having juice....i was being followed by my local MODESTO POLICE DEPARTMENT.....before he could pull me over i turned onto a residental street that always floods during winter cuz no one figures out that sweeping up the leaves will stop it lol....so his dump ass followed me into the residental and i seen the water i just lifted the front and the rear of the car with him a few car lengths behind me....he turned on his lights and i drove right on thru the flooded street and since my car was sitting higher off the ground i was able to keep on going...the cops car however stalled cuz of the water and was stuck like chuck....lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@May 28 2009, 12:00 AM~14021330
> *all time classic perks for having juice....i was being followed by my local MODESTO POLICE DEPARTMENT.....before he could pull me over i turned onto a residental street that always floods during winter cuz no one figures out that sweeping up the leaves will stop it lol....so his dump ass followed me into the residental and i seen the water i just lifted the front and the rear of the car with him a few car lengths behind me....he turned on his lights and i drove right on thru the flooded street and since my car was sitting higher off the ground i was able to keep on going...the cops car however stalled cuz of the water and was stuck like chuck....lol
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: F.T.P.... FUCK THE POLICE !!!


----------



## 01lowlow (Mar 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@May 28 2009, 12:56 AM~14022709
> *the water level came up to the bottom of the door..i hope the inside got wet too
> *



NIIIIIIIIIICE!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: dumbass cops!!! Hope there engine got fucked up too


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 01lowlow_@Jun 1 2009, 11:39 PM~14067664
> *NIIIIIIIIIICE!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: dumbass cops!!! Hope there engine got fucked up too
> *


x999999999999999999 :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

All I can say is juice over bags.
Only girls play with bags.


----------



## pimpinlincoln (Apr 13, 2007)

i know somebody said this allready but i love shuting the gotti looking little boys with bmw and benz.....hit that switch and they run off speeding while their bitch keeps looking. :biggrin:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pimpinlincoln_@Jun 5 2009, 10:13 AM~14103903
> *i know somebody said this allready but i love shuting the gotti looking little boys with bmw and benz.....hit that switch and they run off speeding while their bitch keeps looking. :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## onelifelowrider (Jun 3, 2009)

everybody on this site knows that juice is the way to go 
BAGS R 4 ****


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by onelifelowrider_@Jun 6 2009, 12:17 PM~14112155
> *everybody on this site knows that juice is the way to go
> BAGS R 4 ****
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

I was roll'n last night with my cusin and i busted out a three wheel and this guy standing on the corner waiting to cross looked like he shit him self and took off runnin :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Low_roller187 (Jun 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Jun 6 2009, 03:42 PM~14113091
> *I was roll'n last night with my cusin and i busted out a three wheel and this guy standing on the corner waiting to cross looked like he shit him self and took off runnin  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


well if u live in th peg he probly did shit himself


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Low_roller187_@Jun 6 2009, 03:45 PM~14113100
> *well if u live in th peg he probly did shit himself
> *


well it was downtown Homie so the guy was probably sniffed out on glue and thought the car was gonna flip


----------



## Low_roller187 (Jun 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by onelifelowrider_@Jun 6 2009, 12:17 PM~14112155
> *everybody on this site knows that juice is the way to go
> BAGS R 4 ****
> *



well u are in the hydraulic forum u boob :uh:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by look_what_i_can_do_@Nov 19 2006, 02:31 PM~6599083
> *FLOSSIN ON PEOPLE WITH BAGS  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


BAGS ARE FOR **** :cheesy:


----------



## mkvelidadon (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 01lowlow_@May 12 2009, 03:43 PM~13866667
> *Pullin up to a wannabe baller in a beamer, benz etc... Hittin the switch and watching his lady stare with that naughty smile on her face... That shit never fails I love it :biggrin:
> 
> !!!ALL EYEZ ON ME!!!
> *


How are they wannabe ballers when they have a beamer and Benz?


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mkvelidadon_@Jun 7 2009, 02:15 PM~14119226
> *How are they wannabe ballers when they have a beamer and Benz?
> *


caue they drive the 3 series bemmers....the cheap ones.....


----------



## Jose 420 (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Jun 7 2009, 04:51 PM~14119470
> *caue they drive the 3 series bemmers....the cheap ones.....
> *


but I keeps it clean :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Jun 7 2009, 05:51 PM~14119470
> *caue they drive the 3 series bemmers....the cheap ones.....
> *


x2


----------



## mkvelidadon (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Jun 7 2009, 01:51 PM~14119470
> *caue they drive the 3 series bemmers....the cheap ones.....
> *


Oh I see like the 300, altima and charger?


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mkvelidadon_@Jun 7 2009, 06:45 PM~14120894
> *Oh I see like the 300, altima and charger?
> *


:yes:


----------



## drgn4dr (Jan 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@May 27 2009, 10:00 PM~14021330
> *all time classic perks for having juice....i was being followed by my local MODESTO POLICE DEPARTMENT.....before he could pull me over i turned onto a residental street that always floods during winter cuz no one figures out that sweeping up the leaves will stop it lol....so his dump ass followed me into the residental and i seen the water i just lifted the front and the rear of the car with him a few car lengths behind me....he turned on his lights and i drove right on thru the flooded street and since my car was sitting higher off the ground i was able to keep on going...the cops car however stalled cuz of the water and was stuck like chuck....lol
> *


pics or it didnt happen :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 01lowlow (Mar 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Jun 7 2009, 02:51 PM~14119470
> *caue they drive the 3 series bemmers....the cheap ones.....
> *


but still regardless u gotta remember one thing.... any dipshit with a job can buy an expensive ass car doesnt mean ur a baller just means u don't give a damn if ur in a shit load of debt....


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 01lowlow_@Jun 8 2009, 04:49 AM~14124092
> *but still regardless u gotta remember one thing.... any dipshit with a job can buy an expensive ass car doesnt mean ur a baller just means u don't give a damn if ur in a shit load of debt....
> *



x 999,999,998

The real ballers are ridin debt free with money in the bank. You ain't ballin too hard if they can still come take your shit when you don't pay.


----------



## LincolnRida97 (Jun 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Aug 29 2007, 03:58 PM~8670601
> *I have 5 look outs at lights. Nice to turn a 3 out the school lot for their freinds / teachers/ and all those nice looking mifs in there stock soccer mobiles.. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: thats whats up!!!!


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 01lowlow_@Jun 8 2009, 03:49 AM~14124092
> *but still regardless u gotta remember one thing.... any dipshit with a job can buy an expensive ass car doesnt mean ur a baller just means u don't give a damn if ur in a shit load of debt....
> *


 :yes:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## hydryan (Feb 11, 2002)

some of these stories sound a little far fetched :|


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

:0 :0


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

ttt


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :h5: :yes:


----------



## AnthonyMM (Feb 10, 2008)

i dont care what anyone says but my all time favorite is the look on peoples faces when you are cruisin around.... 

just sittin there waitin for it....


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AnthonyMM_@Jun 29 2009, 10:05 PM~14336038
> *i dont care what anyone says but my all time favorite is the look on peoples faces when you are cruisin around....
> 
> just sittin there waitin for it....
> *


Yep at a stop light and u see people across re way looking like :0 than there head keeps staring at you and your ride all the way until u pass them than they switch to their rear view mirror on the inside of car. It's best when it's the chick in the ride with her friends and her man and u see the look on his face-> :angry: 

Hahahahahahahahahah LMAO


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AnthonyMM_@Jun 29 2009, 10:05 PM~14336038
> *i dont care what anyone says but my all time favorite is the look on peoples faces when you are cruisin around....
> 
> just sittin there waitin for it....
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal_@Jun 29 2009, 11:49 PM~14337281
> *Yep at a stop light and u see people across re way looking like :0  than there head keeps staring at you and your ride all the way until u pass them than they switch to their rear view mirror on the inside of car. It's best when it's the chick in the ride with her friends and her man and u see the look on his face-> :angry:
> 
> Hahahahahahahahahah LMAO
> *


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by onelifelowrider_@Jun 6 2009, 12:17 PM~14112155
> *everybody on this site knows that juice is the way to go
> BAGS R 4 ****
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: lets see your ride


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 01lowlow_@Jun 8 2009, 06:49 AM~14124092
> *but still regardless u gotta remember one thing.... any dipshit with a job can buy an expensive ass car doesnt mean ur a baller just means u don't give a damn if ur in a shit load of debt....
> *


nice way to put it :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hydryan_@Jun 11 2009, 06:07 PM~14163192
> *some of these stories sound a little far fetched :|
> *


 :uh: dont hate cause you didnt live it :biggrin:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 1 2009, 01:33 PM~14353316
> *:uh: dont hate cause you didnt live it  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## RJ_313 (Jan 5, 2009)

ttt


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

bags are for **** and switches get's the bitches


----------



## chicaddi (Dec 24, 2008)

hoochies luv it


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@May 10 2009, 01:05 AM~13841506
> *when i opened my homies trunk today this guy asked me "is that for the stereo"  :roflmao:
> *


i member when i poped my trunk for someone and they thought all the batteries and shit were the motor...they were like "oh the engine is in the trunk huh" shit was pretty funny :roflmao: 

oh and to add to the cause...the compliments & looks every where i go are always nice from people, and i aint even finished wit my caddy and everyone still likes it :biggrin:


----------



## RJ_313 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Feb 13 2010, 10:18 PM~16606117
> *bags are for **** and switches get's the  bitches
> *


 :yes: :roflmao:


----------



## brian84corvette (Nov 22, 2009)

hittin switches at a stop light.
hopping at gas stations.
driving past mini mall shops with mirror tint window store fronts.
the bouncy ass ride = lady dont want to drive ur whip.
people taking pictures of your car.

and I love the general up keep / maintnence on hydraulics - it realley shows who is dedicated to the lowrider - people who dont want to hit swiches cause they dont feel like charging batterys and what not. cars that stay up at the house most of the time cause they need realley minor work to get going again.... its like seperating the men from the boys. hydraulics = work and alot of ppl diddnt realize that when they got low low cars.


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brian84corvette_@Feb 13 2010, 11:35 PM~16606751
> *hittin switches at a stop light.
> hopping at gas stations.
> driving past mini mall shops with mirror tint window store fronts.
> ...


Im doing this as I type........getting ready for Long Wongs tommorro...... :thumbsup:


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Feb 13 2010, 10:18 PM~16606117
> *bags are for **** and switches get's the  bitches
> *


GOOD ONE DOGG LOL


----------



## swangin68 (Nov 15, 2006)

juice is the the greatest thing ever... i dont know what i would do without it.. and yea the gas thing really comes in handy,, i just lock the ass then fill her up, i got a 68 so its behind the license plate... but i always like to just cruise and watch everyone look at me waiting for the switch to be hit,, and i just drop the nose and flick it up once for the oooohs and aawwws.. its great. honestly i never try and clown on any other cutlass' or regals with stock paint on 13's.. i never hit the switch,, im clownin them just sittin at the stop light while there bitch is lookin...hahahaha


----------



## NastyRedz (Dec 5, 2004)

Got me out of a Ticket once. Got me reckless driving once. LOL


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## Westcoastdon530 (Nov 30, 2008)

when theres a bunch of people walking at the cross walk and you dump or hit you front scares the shit out of them. or doing a 3 wheel around a guy thats showing off his ride to someone in a parking lot


----------



## mazdawg78 (Oct 16, 2009)

i didnt a jack and stands to change the fuel pump in my lac. dropped the front and locked up the back and crawled under and did it. i was able to be pretty much on hands and knees. made it super easy.


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowrider_cutlass_@Dec 5 2006, 10:00 PM~6701932
> *honestly, people doing shit like that makes me want to guard my car with a shotgun 24/7.... its amazing how many people will actually sit on and lean on your car when they dont even know you or have a fukin clue who u are.... theres been times where i've been eating in a restaurant and watching my car from the window and people putting their hands on it, sitting on it, all types of crazy shit... makes me wana go fuckin INSANE! :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *


x1,000,000,000,000,000,000,000

I FUCKING HATE IT!!! I REMEMBER ONCE I GOT OUT OF WORK, AND THE BOSS (BLACK, DRIVES A RANGE ROVER ON 22'S) WAS SITTING ON MY CAR WITH HIS 2 BUDDIES SMOKING A BLACK, AND I TOLD HIM "DOES MY CAR LOOK LIKE A SOFA??" "GET OFF MY CAR!!" HE DID NOT SAY A WORD. WTF, PEOPLE ARE SO FUCKING STUPID, HE WOULD NOT LIKE IT IF I SAT ON HIS GAY ASS RANGE ROVER. AND I HATE THE PEOPLE THAT YOU TELL THEM TO GET OFF YOUR CAR AND THEY SAY WHY?? BITCH, GET THE FUCK OFF MY CAR!! hahaha damn that shit gets me heated!!!


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by wizard408SJHL_@Dec 6 2006, 02:06 PM~6706744
> *that don't work  I have park 3 miles away from everybody and when I come back there's always a fucker park next to me  WHY WHYYYYYYYYYYY
> *



damn for real!!! I always park all the way in the back of any parking lot, and you come back and everyone is parked back there...you know the reason why the older people (seniors0 have there cars in such nice shape?? because they have the handicap signs and the handicap parking spots are HUGE!! makes me want to break my leg to get one of those


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Mar 23 2010, 04:24 PM~16974816
> *damn for real!!!  I always park all the way in the back of any parking lot, and you come back and everyone is parked back there...you know the reason why the older people (seniors0 have there cars in such nice shape??  because they have the handicap signs and the handicap parking spots are HUGE!!  makes me want to break my leg to get one of those
> *


same goes for me, bought my truck and tried to park away from everybody but the truck has got more dings in 1 year than another truck that parks beside the worst fkn driver :angry:


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

gettin people lookin backwards while they drivin forwards

shits gonna cause an accident someday lol!


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

SERVEN MOTHAFUCKAS :biggrin:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mazdawg78_@Mar 23 2010, 02:28 PM~16974395
> *i didnt a jack and stands to change the fuel pump in my lac. dropped the front and locked up the back and crawled under and did it. i was able to be pretty much on hands and knees. made it super easy.
> *


Not safe. :nono: ALWAYS use jack stands. :thumbsup:


----------



## neverfinished (Dec 5, 2009)

That's it I am getting some juice :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Mar 23 2010, 05:58 PM~16976390
> *Not safe. :nono:  ALWAYS use jack stands. :thumbsup:
> *


ditto


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

Its easier to see if a chicks who whoz are real or fake as they bounce around in your passenger seat


----------



## coolbeans (Jan 15, 2010)

did a mean 3 wheel at an intersection the 1st week i had juice, 2 middle aged broads were on the corner to cross and i was goin towards them as soon as i lifted and gunned it the 1 bitch back peddled fast as fuck and the other hid behind the street pole huggin it for dear life, both faces of scared were priceless :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Mar 23 2010, 03:21 PM~16974788
> *x1,000,000,000,000,000,000,000
> 
> I FUCKING HATE IT!!!  I REMEMBER ONCE I GOT OUT OF WORK, AND THE BOSS (BLACK, DRIVES A RANGE ROVER ON 22'S) WAS SITTING ON MY CAR WITH HIS 2 BUDDIES SMOKING A BLACK, AND I TOLD HIM "DOES MY CAR LOOK LIKE A SOFA??"  "GET OFF MY CAR!!"  HE DID NOT SAY A WORD.  WTF, PEOPLE ARE SO FUCKING STUPID, HE WOULD NOT LIKE IT IF I SAT ON HIS GAY ASS RANGE ROVER.  AND I HATE THE PEOPLE THAT YOU TELL THEM TO GET OFF YOUR CAR AND THEY SAY WHY??  BITCH, GET THE FUCK OFF MY CAR!!  hahaha  damn that shit gets me heated!!!
> *



exactly! people like that piss me off the most!!! i shouldnt need to explain why, its my car, if i tell you to get the fuck off of it, then i can only mean one thing! lol fuckin assholes


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowrider_cutlass_@Mar 24 2010, 03:12 PM~16986587
> *exactly! people like that piss me off the most!!! i shouldnt need to explain why, its my car, if i tell you to get the fuck off of it, then i can only mean one thing! lol fuckin assholes
> *



Its so crazy that people ask WHY?? HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA I never lean on anyones car, not even a friends or family members....and if I lean on mine, which I can, I make sure I'm not wearing anything that will scratch it..


----------



## impala583 (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1980caddy_@Jan 2 2008, 07:39 PM~9589784
> *:ugh:
> *


 :roflmao:    :nono: :scrutinize: :barf:  hno: :werd: :loco: :nosad: :run:


----------



## impala583 (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Jan 2 2008, 03:07 PM~9587759
> *i do the same with other riders like a "friendly, i got you fucker" but i chased this dude down that was bagged, we both hit  on each other but i fallowed him in this parking lot, as he was backing his truck in i locked up the ass and was HOPPING in front of him! he wouldn't even look up at me. needless to say he never hit on me again!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:   :ugh: :around: :around: :nono: :scrutinize: :barf: hno: :werd: :werd: :loco: :nosad: :run:


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mazdawg78_@Mar 23 2010, 12:28 PM~16974395
> *i didnt have a jack or stands to change the fuel pump in my lac. dropped the front and locked up the back and crawled under and did it. i was able to be pretty much on hands and knees. made it super easy.
> *


 :wow: hno: thats a good way to end up in the hospital or worse......at least lock up the side your working on and shove two tires under that bitch if you dont have any stands,at least you'll be safe, somewhat..........


----------



## aguilera620 (Dec 23, 2009)

when Fine ass girls ask you to hit the switch. and then they tell you if they can ride with u! :biggrin: o and yes hittin switches while the girl is starring with her boyfriend right beside her! (such a good ass feelin) o and wen the rice pak is revin there cars behind me i just lock the asss and they shut the fuck up!! experienced this the first week i juiced my ride.(which was 2 weeks ago)


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by aguilera620_@May 23 2010, 01:13 AM~17574524
> *when Fine ass girls ask you to hit the switch. and then they tell you if they can ride with u! :biggrin: o and yes hittin switches while the girl is starring with her boyfriend right beside her! (such a good ass feelin) o and wen the rice pak is revin there cars behind me i just lock the asss and they shut the fuck up!! experienced this the first week i juiced my ride.(which was 2 weeks ago)
> *



When I was rollin on wires before, I would get guys with big rims pulling up next to me turning their bass up, guys reving their engines or other low lows and I have had my juice for 3 weeks now and I havn;t been able to clown on anyone yet!! Its as if all the ricers, big rims and low lows have disappeared!


----------



## ~INK BY THE OUNCE~ (May 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@May 23 2010, 12:16 PM~17577666
> *When I was rollin on wires before, I would get guys with big rims pulling up next to me turning their bass up, guys reving their engines or other low lows and I have had my juice for 3 weeks now and I havn;t been able to clown on anyone yet!!  Its as if all the ricers, big rims and low lows have disappeared!
> *


I seen you ridin on 57 ave n the palmetto, your ride looks good


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Apr 6 2010, 10:42 PM~17118750
> *:wow:  hno: thats a good way to end up in the hospital or worse......at least lock up the side your working on and shove two tires under that bitch if you dont have any stands,at least you'll be safe, somewhat..........
> *





:yessad: a thin rubber ring and a functioning chinese valve is the only thing between a car that stays up, and one that doesnt...


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

when i was younger i would lock my car up and crawl under it also i had a bad habbit of doing dumb thinks and then thinking of how dumb it was im glad i got over that


----------



## CMonte3 (Jan 6, 2009)

I don't drink nor smoke....just cruise in my Low Ride hittin the switches. That's about the most ultimate high for me.


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CMonte3_@May 24 2010, 09:02 AM~17584900
> *I don't drink nor smoke....just cruise in my Low Ride hittin the switches. That's about the most ultimate high for me.
> *


You should try it on WEED. It's even better!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## illholla (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOOT_@May 24 2010, 01:18 PM~17586280
> *You should try it on WEED. It's even better!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *


haha :drama:


----------



## juiceddime702 (May 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lowrider_cutlass_@Dec 5 2006, 07:00 PM~6701932
> *honestly, people doing shit like that makes me want to guard my car with a shotgun 24/7.... its amazing how many people will actually sit on and lean on your car when they dont even know you or have a fukin clue who u are.... theres been times where i've been eating in a restaurant and watching my car from the window and people putting their hands on it, sitting on it, all types of crazy shit... makes me wana go fuckin INSANE! :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *



I was at show about 3 months ago my homeboy was showing his tacoma right next to me and i was polishnig a rim when i look over my shoulder this little kid... probably like 8 or 9 was getting put up on the window by his dad... i flipped out and snapped his dad with a towel and started screaming "what the fuck!?!?!? my homeboy is gonna kick the shit out of you!!!" he left about 3 seconds later i look at my boys door and theres a scuff from the little kids shoe and it scratched the paint...assholes


----------



## juiceddime702 (May 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Aug 20 2007, 11:24 AM~8596636
> *My car doesn't lock up like that, but I've done that too to freak people out.  Another thing I've done in traffic when people try to cut into my lane, I'll dump the side of the car that faces them.  They'll swerve back into their lane REAL QUICK!
> *



another good one is when you get lucky enough to find a student driver cut em off and dragg ass in there lane and they will brake check immediatley.


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by illholla_@May 24 2010, 02:23 PM~17587367
> *haha  :drama:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala583_@Apr 6 2010, 09:13 PM~17116105
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:      :ugh:  :around:  :around:  :nono:  :scrutinize:  :barf:  hno:  :werd:  :werd:  :loco:  :nosad:  :run:
> *


:x2: :ugh:


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

We were in Hamburg cruising a while ago. One of the homies was chippin' through the street with his Caddy Coupe and a girl was so focussed on the cars she wasn't paying attention to where she was walking, so she tripped :roflmao:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CMonte3_@May 24 2010, 07:02 AM~17584900
> *I don't drink nor smoke....just cruise in my Low Ride hittin the switches. That's about the most ultimate high for me.
> *


----------



## IzodOne (Apr 16, 2011)

PRO:Old Schools are the best and easiest to work on!
CON:
How bout if you got dust on your car and one of your own kids (6 yrs old) decides to write HER alphabet in the dust across the hood!!! Talk about a grown man about to cry that shit scratches the paint!! And i couldn't wash it for a while to check for permanent damage cause it was rainin' like mad!! I lost sleep. That's a con old post i know but had to add my 2 cents


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

desert_bek said:


> Yeah fucking with them until the run out of air and have to wait for the tanks to fill again HAHAHAHAHA.
> 
> Juice > Bags!!!!!!!


this is among the best ones:thumbsup:


----------

